#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-18
<phillw> tsimonq2: would that be the same http://bigbluebutton.org/overview/ that I've been following for 18 months as they strive to remove flash from conferences?
<tsimonq2> phillw: I meant for your recent post, but are you referring to my FB thing?
<phillw> pass, we may have crossed wires :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: re: the planet post with kde having switched to BBB
<tsimonq2> phillw: no look at the Lubuntu article on the Planet
<phillw> tsimonq2: yes, they subscribe to lubuntu.me :)
<phillw> I posted the blog up, as we seem few in numbers for admin / comms functions just at the moment.
<tsimonq2> phillw: this is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/uuu0dnf.png
<tsimonq2> little short, isn't it? :P
<phillw> flag up to them that " […] " didn't work
<tsimonq2> why 3-year only?
<tsimonq2> re: LTS
<hggdh> I am not involved in lubuntu, but this may apply: there is considerable costs (in terms of man-hours and machines) in maintaining releases for a long time
<hggdh> s/there is/there are/
<phillw> tsimonq2: put your brain into gear :)
<phillw> hggdh: he seems to have forgotten that lubuntu is moving to Qt :D
<redwolf> o/
<phillw> hiyas redwolf :)
<redwolf> elo
<redwolf> sup?
<teward> the end of days
<teward> oops i kid
<teward> release prep :)
<redwolf> yup
 * redwolf licks teward 
<teward> and me still hunting flexiondotorg
<phillw> hiyas also teward
<teward> o/
 * redwolf is finishing the new slider for the website
<phillw> teward: he will be doing stuff for ubuntu-MATE
<teward> right, but it's that 'affects them all' issue
<teward> for 15.10
<teward> but meh
<phillw> teward: it is for the website, not the slideshow :P
<redwolf> .__.
 * ianorlin will be rebooting and doing a live session test
<teward> phillw: :P
<phillw> I'm just playing catch up with chats with our boss... I have a wiki section to write :)
<teward> ack
<phillw> we cannot get alternate image cd sized in time for Thursday, So plan 'B' is activated - using the server image :)
<phillw> Julien will look at it for 16.04.1
<lynorian> hi from live sessission
<redwolf> o/
<phillw> lynorian: good :)
<lynorian> although one thing for live session tests I like to check that I can mount other partitions in pcmanfm and then play music so I make sure sound works
<redwolf> dinner time!
<ianorlin> bug is now fix released but does affect the lubuntu desktop images
<ianorlin> bug 1570901
<ubot93> bug 1570901 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cd menu not booting to ubiquity try/install menu but always to live session" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570901
<ianorlin> bug 1552539 also is present
<ubot93> bug 1552539 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Erase Disk and Install Fails to create Swap Space" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552539
<ianorlin> or maybe should be released
<ianorlin> ugh
<ianorlin> should maybe be fixed before respin?
<tsimonq2> phillw: ohhh I see :)
<Zenith_> OK, I don't know if those topics weren't previously discussed but I found a few issues in Lubuntu 16.04 64b RC (from 17.4.2016), I will leave them here in the chat as I don't know how thinks works here.
<Zenith_> ..."how THINGS works here."
<tsimonq2> Zenith_: what's your problem? :)
<tsimonq2> Zenith_: #lubuntu is usually for support, but for Lubuntu-related things but not support is where this channel comes in :)
<Zenith_> 1) during startup of live session (I haven't tried to install it to the HDD), there is no Lubuntu logo as in the case of previous editions, it's just blue/magenta screen and then desktop
<tsimonq2> bug 1370707
<ubot93> bug 1370707 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370707
<ianorlin> bug 1552539 is not in the the alternate images so I don't think they need to be respun
<ubot93> bug 1552539 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Erase Disk and Install Fails to create Swap Space" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552539
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: I'll confirm if you don't mind :)
<ianorlin> I just did for alternate
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: mind commenting on the bug report then? :)
<phillw> ianorlin: bug 1552539 will cause a global respin.
<ubot93> bug 1552539 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Erase Disk and Install Fails to create Swap Space" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552539
<Zenith_> 2) on my new (2 months old) notebook (Acer Aspire R11) the system boots into desktop with maximum or very high monitor brightness and it's not possible to adjust the brightness with function keys (Fn + <>) while this works with Xubuntu 16.04 RC and with previous LTS edition of Lubuntu (with delays).
<tsimonq2> Zenith_: hmm, can you adjust it another way?
<Zenith_> It however works with an very old notebook (8 year old Asus F series). to tsimonq2: I haven't found any other way but I'm not familiar with terminal, I'm quite neophyte user. I've tried everything like monitor setting in the menu etc.
<Zenith_> I will give it another try later (maybe I'll use some Fn + F keys as it works this way on Asus) but I'm writting now from Windows 10.
<tsimonq2> weird
<ianorlin> Zenith_, does it work from xfce power manager as well?
<Zenith_> I'm not sure, I would have to boot Xubuntu. If there is Xfce power management as a part of Lubuntu, I wasn't aware of it.
<ianorlin> it is
<tsimonq2> Zenith_: could you maybe get a daily Xubuntu image and try that?
<ianorlin> the power manager
<Zenith_> Xubuntu 16.04 RC had no problem (except for few second time delay between each brightness step but this is probably kernel issue].
<ianorlin> Zenith_, or lubuntu might have different keybindings
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard control f10 and control f11 have been the ones to do this for a while in lubuntu and I don't think that has changed
<Zenith_> As I said, I'll boot Lubuntu once again and I'll try to use Fn + F4/F5 as this is the way it works on an old Asus but older editions of Lubuntu (at least 14.04.4 LTS) had no problem.
<Zenith_> I'll try control + F10/F11 next time and I'll write about the result here.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<Zenith_> 3) during the live session it's not possible to add another keyboard layout (the Fctix menu is empty even if I allow other languages layouts to choose from). I know there was something related to this in Beta 2 (or something similar) but I think changing the layout should be possible now as it was in previous editions of Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> in a live session or during install?
<Zenith_> I'm talking about the live session, I haven't tried to install it.
<Zenith_> 4) as a standard setting, the desktop wallpaper is set as "center unscaled image" which was always the original setup of Lubuntu but now with much bigger size of wallpaper it produces very distorted image and I think it should be set as "stretch and crop" as a default.
<Zenith_> 5) Lubuntu 16.04 obviously lacks some of the fonts present in previous editions such as Droid Sans. This is not as big issue when you try to change the default font from Ubuntu to something else but webpages in Firefox are drawed with a strange (not very strange, but not normal) font (try aktualne.cz on 16.04 and then on 14.04 - it looks like the "right" font is missing). Xubuntu 16.04 draws pages with the same fonts as Xubun
<Zenith_> And that's all I have. I'll try Fn + F10/11 tomorrow and I'll write here about it. Also I'll post screenshots of "weird" and "right" fonts in Lubuntu 16.04 and 14.04 somewhere.
 * teward drops https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Bugs for Zenith_ to read up on
<teward> rather than complaining here, raise bugs
<Zenith_> I haven't done it (raising bugs) any time before so I'm writing here about it. Sorry if it's not the way it should be usually done.
<teward> it's more a case of "stop complaining, do something about it, file a bug so we can add it to the list of things we need addressed"
<teward> complain here, and you're just complaining for the sake of complaining
<teward> the *best* way is to file the bug :P
<phillw> Zenith_: that link explains how to raise your 1st bug :)
<teward> ^ that
<Zenith_> I'm not complaining, I'm reporting bugs the way I can do.
<phillw> the devs only react to bugs, not social media :)
<teward> ^
<teward> i should know - i do Server stuff - bugs help
<Zenith_> I thought this is developer chat.
<teward> Zenith_: yes, but this is more discussion with regards to development - not the "Hey, report issues here!" method
<teward> which is, of course, filing bugs - which is the correct way to get things addressed
<phillw> Zenith_: I, and bug master general, did a two classroom sessions... have a read of them.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Reporting_Bugs
<Zenith_> Can anyone have a launchpad account (even non-developers)?
<phillw> There is only one way to report a bug.. that is a bug report, can you imagine if the devs had to watch all the facebook / G+ / twitter etc. etc. accounts for incoming bugs? It would be impossible. So, we report bugs.
<phillw> Zenith_: yes, everyone can have a launch pad account
<phillw> I have one, and I'm no where near a dev!!!
<teward> lol
<tsimonq2> phillw: but you know PHP, that's some hardcore stuff right there ;)
<tsimonq2>  /o\ we have so many bugs, Julien is handling them all?!?!?
<phillw> tsimonq2: he is the boss.
<teward> there's a few that would end up on my plate, but only for triage purposes (the "no keyboard layout selection" issue comes to mind, though I handed that off :P)
<tsimonq2> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeez
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I've ran the image that teward made, permissions are all correct. I'll get the 16.04 image re-installed onto the SD card :)
<teward> phillw: i poked him over PM
<teward> but i don't have the rest of the 'image' stuff set up
<teward> not the hashsums, etc.
<teward> so poking flexiondotorg is on the priority list :P)
<teward> but phillw's not wrong - the perms *are* fixed in that image
<teward> and it doesn't appear to blow up :)
<teward> we can push until after Xenial to make things available though
<phillw> teward: phillw.net will does know how to make a md5sum... not sure about the SHA ones... I may have to install a utility for those. It already can do zsync links and torrents.
<teward> well, depending on what flexiondotorg wants to do, i'm happy to tweak all the images there currently accordingly, but it's flexiondotorg's wheelhouse
<teward> not mine :)
<phillw> teward: let's go for the 16.04 image. it is an LTS, so having that correct makes more sense to me :)
<teward> phillw: how lucky: 16.04 is already working with the correct perms
<teward> only the 15.10 that's affected :)
<phillw> well, if he wants them re-mastered, that is his department - as you correctly say :)
<teward> yep
<teward> if we need a quick-fix though, we have one, but if he wants to remaster that's also in his department :)
 * teward disappears for food
<phillw> tsimonq2: FYI, with 16.04 there will be four approved methods of installing....
<flexiondotorg> teward, phillw Publish what you wish :-)
<flexiondotorg> The 16.04 final images will be all fine. I've already removed links to the 15.10 images.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I have his 15.10 lubuntu one... just need to make the checksums for it
<phillw> flexiondotorg: can you have a tidy up of http://phillw.net/isos/pi2/ or is it a rm -f* ?
<phillw> for all the 15.10 images?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: with the birthday boy being afk, can you ask someone on -release to respin our alternate images, As per the mail regarding LTS length and some stuff we do not need, Juilen has edited the manifest.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I will.
<phillw> his time is really limited, else he would have done it himself.
<phillw> We know desktops will be re-spun when the ubiquity bugs are squished... Just lets us get the alternate ones out of the way so as to be able to do ours and help out other teams.
<phillw> hiyas Na3iL
<tsimonq2> phillw: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html 5 would be awesome :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: add it to the advanced installation area :)
<tsimonq2> where?
 * tsimonq2 uses that now instead of installer images
<phillw> tsimonq2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods+1
<phillw> is the one for 16.04 ... do check with Nio though!!
<phillw> Do not forget, it must be fully written by Thursday... So, maybe aim for 16.04.1 ?
<tsimonq2> hah I can write that whole guide now :D
<phillw> tsimonq2: well, do have Nio check it out...
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Lubuntu image rebuilds underway.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: thanks
<phillw> just alternate?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: ahh, all of them :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Yes. And I hear the will be at least one more respin. A new kernel is coming and other fixes.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: that is to be expected... I'm on Linux piglet 4.4.0-20
<phillw> I'll update our testers... communication to our testers is most important.
<phillw> done
<phillw> flexiondotorg: when can you schedule in a clean up on http://phillw.net/isos/pi2/ ? Or give me clear instructions as to what needs doing
<flexiondotorg> phillw, You can remove all the 15.10 images.
<flexiondotorg> Night
<teward> erm, that means you have to edit several of the other sites to fix deadlink issues
<teward> if they're all completely gone
<phillw> teward: do you have the various 15.10 images on your server yet for re-mastering?
<teward> phillw: critical update to my web proxy took my attention - i have the RPi 15.10 images stored on my VM on my hypervisor currently - was going to tweak them in a little bit
<teward> then toss them back up to my server
<teward> in xzip'd format
<teward> i think my VM froze
<teward> ah the GUI froze everything
<phillw> okies. so If I nuke all *15.10* and then cp your lubuntu one back and generate md5sum and zsync
<phillw> It will be renamed to remove 'teward' :)
<teward> phillw: that's fine :)
<teward> i'm doing the images except for the one I gave you (Lubuntu) as 15.10.4
<teward> phillw: slow going though because VM
<teward> (xz -d the high-compresson xz's is evil)
<phillw> ahh, no zsync, so I'll just put on md5sum for it.
 * teward shrugs, and lurks
<phillw> not checked on making sha checksums
<phillw> yikes... nearly did a http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36072240 :P
<phillw> fucking idiots...
<phillw> rm -f *15.10* ..... except I was in /home/teward
<teward> lol
<teward> phillw: how fortunate i still have a copy on my server :)
<teward> simple wget ;)
<phillw> no, I always double check before using rm with f and *
<teward> :P
<phillw> even more so when # :)
<teward> heheh
<teward> phillw: you need a 'mv' or a rename
<teward> on the rpi stuff :P
<teward> phillw: i also don't have the signatures on it, which you may need to also do
<phillw> I have disk space to use cp
<teward> cool
<phillw> /dev/mapper/siivol-home
<phillw>                       689G  485G  170G  75% /home
<phillw> -rw-r--r--. 1 root          root           619062904 Apr 19 01:25 lubuntu-15.10.4-teward-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.img.xz
<phillw> -rw-r--r--. 1 root          root                  93 Apr 19 01:26 lubuntu-15.10.4-teward-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.md5
<teward> phillw: nice.  i meant the mv / rename to remove my name on there ;)
<phillw> :: sigh ::
<teward> :P
<phillw> -rw-r--r--. 1 root          root           619062904 Apr 19 01:25 lubuntu-15.10.4-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.img.xz
<phillw> -rw-r--r--. 1 root          root                  86 Apr 19 01:30 lubuntu-15.10.4-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.md5
<teward> :P
 * teward finishes image extraction for modifications
<phillw> we are currently at http://phillw.net/isos/pi2/
<tsimonq2> phillw: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> phillw: short blog post...
<tsimonq2> look at it on planet
<tsimonq2> RSS feed stuff
<phillw> a mention and nothing else :) Such an improvement :P
<tsimonq2> it's just...
<tsimonq2> 16.04
<tsimonq2> that's not very helpful :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: I've had the verdict from Julien, and so the wiki for desktop and alternate will have the server image added on.
<tsimonq2> phillw: are we talking about the same thing?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-19
<phillw> tsimonq2: I'm talking about adding in the 4th method of installing lubuntu. We currently have desktop, alternate and netboot.
<tsimonq2> oh alright
<tsimonq2> phillw: 5? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods%2B1#Debootstrap
<phillw> tsimonq2: not this late in the cycle... i had prepped up server image as a "JiC"... Not all of the chats people like Walter, Rafael and myself are public and shared. We do pop ideas to him and get his feed back before we go bounce it around the mailing list. It is so important that he "idiot check" some thing before we let our ideas go too wild :)
<teward> phillw: and sometimes the idiot checking requires outside interference (case in point certain issues i've been pinged on wrt alternate image)
<phillw> teward: indeed it does... but that's what we all are supposed to do :)
<phillw-virtual> greetings from xenial64
<phillw-virtual> greetings from xenial-32
<phillw> flexiondotorg: teward has uploaded the revised 15.10 images to my mirror. I've kicked in md5sums for them. Do feel free to share with others. And a large thank you to you both.
<tsimonq2> wxl: could you take a look at the guide I've written for installing Lubuntu via debootstrap? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods+1#Debootstrap
<tsimonq2> wxl: and is it in the right place? :P
<wxl> what's the reason for having this process?
<tsimonq2> *shrug* because it's more flexible
<wxl> relative to?
<wxl> well here
<wxl> i'll put it to you this way
<tsimonq2> well the installers don't give you much choice as to what comes preinstalled, this is more of a DIY way
<wxl> put a paragraph explaining exactly why someone would want to go through all the trouble
<tsimonq2> k I'll do it later
<wxl> think persuasive essay
<tsimonq2> alright
<redwolf> o/
<phillw> hiyas redwolf
<phillw> wxl: "He's alive!!!" - Hope you had a good birthday.
<redwolf> sup!
<redwolf> birthday? meh...
<phillw> redwolf: we are allowed them :)
<phillw> wxl: as an aside, can you touch base with RonWhoCares about the new wheels / bearings he needs for his older powered wheel chair. At least one of the suppliers only ships within USA so you'd need to forward onto to him in Canada... Once it went past the basics, it went beyond me except to find him a couple of suppliers.
<phillw> new kernel is arriving
<phillw> linux-headers-4.4.0-21
<phillw> bugga.. a red bug :(
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1572306
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1572306 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Side by side fails at "Select and Install Software" step" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> can someone please confirm... Thanks
<phillw> I'm going to grab server image and see how it gets on.
<teward> phillw: something I need to look at?
<phillw> teward: alternate has been respun... will server catch up?
<teward> phillw: respin reason?
<teward> phillw: what was the reason for the alternate respin?
<teward> kernel?
<phillw> teward:  idk, I didn't ask for lubuntu alternate respin... But having everyone on the same kernel would be nice :)
<teward> phillw: i'll check
 * teward doesn't have access to check respins
<teward> i think that's matsubara's department
<teward> i'll check cdimage tomorrow morning, see what's on that image
<teward> and poke matsubara if it's got a discrepancy
<phillw> I have asked, but cloud issues seem to be priority #1 at the momwnt
<phillw> *moment
<teward> mhm
<phillw> teward: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1572306 is a big red bug.... As we are on logged channel, I cannot say my true opinion on it :P
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1572306 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Side by side fails at "Select and Install Software" step" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> can some one confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1572306
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1572306 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Side by side fails at "Select and Install Software" step" [Undecided,New]
<ianorlin> phillw with the new respin I will try
<phillw> ianorlin: yeah, they re-spun while I was testing.... makes it more fun :P
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-20
<ianorlin> phillw 30% through select and install software and it has not broken yet
<phillw> cool, I'll re-sync and try again :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: in amongst all the fun, teward has made the revised 15.10 pi2 images and uploaded to my server. I've generated the md5sums and zsyncs for them.
<phillw> the release team are on the closing straight for what will hopefully be the final re-spin.
<phillw> the world respin has an issue, and will be re-done presently
<phillw> alternate images are now RC
<phillw> tsimonq2: if you have updated advanced methods wiki page, please also update the +1 page as that will be the one going live tomorrow at release time.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I've updated +1 but not +-0
<phillw> tsimonq2: that's fine... the+0 will be renamed as .15.10 for historical reasons :)
<tsimonq2> k
<phillw> I don't believe in deleting pages... we may have a question next year about something, so the system is that we rename all pages as .xx.yy before the +1 pages take their place.
<phillw> tsimonq2: can you also take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu only Lubuntu specific bugs are mentioned - people are told to read the ubuntu release notes for shared issues.
<phillw> make sure we're not missing any that are note worthy. (I see one on ML that may need a mention).
<phillw> tsimonq2: just done a major edit... please spell check :D
<phillw> right guys and gals please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/16.04 for content and also the bugs we're announcing for lubuntu 16.04 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Known_Issues_.28Lubuntu.29
<tsimonq2> phillw: I'll check the bugs after writing this
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: do we have Pi images for Lubuntu 16.04?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: or not yet?
<phillw> tsimonq2: we have beta images for MATE and lubuntu on my mirror
<phillw> 15.10 images have been re-mastered to fix a security glitch
<phillw> the final Pi images cannot me made until 16.04 is officially released :)
<tsimonq2> I see
<phillw> Desktop ISO's have just arrived
<phillw> (00:29:19) queuebot: (notice) Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial Final] has been updated (20160420.1)
<phillw> (00:29:20) queuebot: (notice) Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial Final] has been updated (20160420.1)
<phillw> (00:29:20) queuebot: (notice) Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Xenial Final] has been updated (20160420.1)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Sorry. Given the release ETA is 12:00 to 14:00 UTC+1 tomorrow I absolutely won't be able to test Lubuntu PowerPC.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: understand
 * lynorian does not have the hardware
<tsimonq2> me neither
<tsimonq2> and I would totally test, too
<phillw> we do have a ppc tester, so it will be a call for wxl
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I will also be afk at that time, so not a great deal of help!
<tsimonq2> phillw: 12 PM UK time is 6 AM my time, that's when I wake up, and I leave for school by 7:15, so if it is perfectly done, I'll be able to release. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-21
<lynorian> 5am my time
<tsimonq2> wxl: is that okay with you, if it lines up perfectly, for me to announce the releases?
<tsimonq2> before I go to school, that is
<wxl> knock yourself out tsimonq2
<lynorian> ok this is the live session of amd 64 is done and I have done manual install
<tsimonq2> awesome wxl "_
<tsimonq2> *:)
<wxl> thx for all the help tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> 6:21:17 PM < infinity> flocculant: If all goes well, we expect to release between 12 and 2 London time, so ticking things ready a  couple of hours before  that (say, 9 UTC) would be nice.
<tsimonq2> 12 PM London time is 6 AM my time
<tsimonq2> that's when I wake up
<tsimonq2> and I leave by 7:15-7:20
<tsimonq2> so it *should* work out fine
<tsimonq2> oh shoot, I'll see if Julien is online...
<tsimonq2> :( nope
<tsimonq2> I assume he will be around tomorrow?
<tsimonq2> could someone add the Ubuntu Etherpad and Ubuntu Wiki situation to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved ?
<tsimonq2> I'll do it later if someone doesn't...
<palasso> hello I will spin up 7 DigitalOcean droplets (all the cities DO has servers) to seed. Are the torrents ready?
<tsimonq2> palasso: not yet, wait for the announcement :)
<palasso> ok ty
<tsimonq2> confirmed bug 1370707
<ubot93> bug 1370707 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370707
<tsimonq2> confirmed bug 1484785
<ubot93> bug 1484785 in abiword (Ubuntu) "language selector text cut off in abiword" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484785
<tsimonq2> confirmed bug 1572429
<ubot93> bug 1572429 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu alternate iso files are oversized for CD disks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572429
<tsimonq2> confirmed bug 1547302
<ubot93> bug 1547302 in casper (Ubuntu) ""Check disc for defects" boot option displays no text some flavors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547302
<tsimonq2> confirmed bug 1571255
<ubot93> bug 1571255 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "gnome-disks truncates a huge image when restoring to a drive from xz-compressed image file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571255
<tsimonq2> lxpanel volume applet settings opens empty terminal window (1434774 Workaround Exists)
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-software-center only lists installed applications from alternate install (1467517 Workaround Exists)
<tsimonq2> 06:07:13 AM -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Mate Desktop amd64 [Xenial Final] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> 06:07:13 AM -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Mate Desktop i386 [Xenial Final] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> 06:07:13 AM -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Mate Desktop powerpc [Xenial Final] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> whoops, meant to paste that into #ubuntu-release-party :)
<teward> tsimonq2: poke
<redwolf> wxl, please ping me
<flexiondotorg> wxl, teward, tsimonq2, phillw You are needed in #ubuntu-release
<teward> flexiondotorg: i have no say in Lubuntu in #ubuntu-release
<teward> nor do I have any say for Server, etc.
<teward> i'm also already tehre
<teward> flexiondotorg: i also didn't do PPC tests at all
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I'm around, someone still needed?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I see the blog post isn't released, need revisions before release?
<tsimonq2> wxl: or what's up with that?
<tsimonq2> phillw, wxl: were NO release announcements sent out? I can help
<tsimonq2> I'm here until :55
<phillw> tsimonq2: I'm waiting on you!!!
<tsimonq2>  /o\
<phillw> tsimonq2: the wolf should be back imminently from his neck massage.
<tsimonq2> what do you need from me?
<tsimonq2> Rafael hasn't given me access to lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> I haven't posted anything else
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> I'll get G+ quick
<tsimonq2> wait...
<phillw> tsimonq2:  ML :) Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Use_press_announcement
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> I'll do that
<tsimonq2> wait
<phillw> All I've done is post the link for the release notes wiki page :)
<phillw> simply to stop people asking "is it out yet?!!" :P
<tsimonq2> do I need to indicate that alternate images are oversized?
<phillw> it is in the notes, along with using server iso for language and/or WiFi capability.
<tsimonq2> so it's NOT needed in the release announcement?
<phillw> tsimonq2: this is what they currently have... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> fine
<tsimonq2> good
<tsimonq2> okay
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO has the details for using server CD
<tsimonq2> so am I clear to release the ML announcement?
<tsimonq2> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AFtWbk8C9drelPWlAAQWBtstHjkXot6-XL3Z7dx6A64/edit
<phillw> indeed.
<phillw> and update the TODO page with your nick so we know it's been done :)
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> I had Julien check it over this morning BTW
<tsimonq2> he acked
<phillw> good :)
<phillw> we always like a proof read of things!!
<tsimonq2> who do I send it to?
<tsimonq2> I want to be fast, so direct email addresses preferred please
<tsimonq2> (if there are more)
<phillw> nope, just to the dev and user MLs will be fine :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: and the release notes are fine?
<tsimonq2> email sent
<tsimonq2> teacher needs be bbs
<tsimonq2> *me
<phillw> seem to be :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: a bit easier, as with final - we can point to ubuntu release notes for common issues, instead of picking which we mention which is the case with milestones.
<tsimonq2> back
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> phillw: please just post the blog post
<tsimonq2> (and put my name on there in small letters so they know who to blame :P)
<tsimonq2> then the others can be released
<tsimonq2> phillw: and you are the only other person online to do that that has access to lubuntu.me
<phillw> i am, but rafael needs to edit his blog post :)
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> phillw: I take off in 10 minutes, please remind him
<tsimonq2> phillw: and please use what I've written out
<tsimonq2> (assuming it's wordpress, source mode if you could)
<tsimonq2> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AFtWbk8C9drelPWlAAQWBtstHjkXot6-XL3Z7dx6A64/edit
<phillw> also, instead of sending people to cdimage (which is getting hammered) it is better to send them to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu as it asks that they use torrent and mentions the mirror :)
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> well too late for the ML
<phillw> we do have seeders :)
<tsimonq2> this is why I asked if you proofreaded it ;)
<tsimonq2> *proofread
<phillw> I was setting up a VM :P
<tsimonq2> but I leave in 10 mins and I want to finish this up
<tsimonq2> if you don't mind
<phillw> I await Rafael to return :)
<tsimonq2> for the blog post?
<tsimonq2> alright I'm off, phillw, I've tasked wxl to handle it if you don't mind
<tsimonq2> o/
<phillw> kk have fun!
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> phillw, back!
<phillw> hiyas
<phillw> neck better?
<redwolf> not really! _D
<redwolf> :D
<redwolf> but I have another session, and she promised to make me a relaxing one, with some fabric bags with warm stuff inside
<phillw> redwolf: can you add on the PPC and also the notes from the ML written by tsimonq2 and approved by gilir this morning. (Just edit the link to cdimage to be to GetLubuntu).
<wxl> i'm going up on the blog with this stuff
<redwolf> I know!
<redwolf> I'm going to add the missing links
<phillw> hiyas wxl :)
<redwolf> wxl, *\o/*
<wxl> hey all
<redwolf> so, adding PPC desktop and PPC alternate
<phillw> redwolf: yep... just waiting for the Pi image to arrive :)
<phillw> there is an RC for both MATE and lubuntu on my mirror.
<redwolf> okies
<wxl> http://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/
<wxl> can you guys move that around to all the places?
<redwolf> done!
<redwolf> wxl, did you put a reading-stop and tags/categories?
<wxl> not a reading stop
<wxl> i can do that
<wxl> done
<redwolf> good boy!
<phillw> wxl: can you edit the link direct to cdimage server to point to getlubuntu . it extols the use of torrent and has the mirror :)
<redwolf> otherwise one post fills the entire blog. thank you
<redwolf> links checked
<redwolf> who takes care of social?
<redwolf> phillw ?
<wxl> link me, phillw
<phillw> I'll redo the ones marked via me on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Use_press_announcement
<phillw> redwolf: can you do the twitter etc ones.
<phillw> wxl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<wxl> redwolf: s/etc/reddit/
<wxl> XD
<phillw> pintrest
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> snapchat? XD
<phillw> they're listed so we don't forget :)
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> I'll do Twitter and Reddit
<wxl> k download link fixed
<phillw> may need to add in snapchat :)
<wxl> redwolf: what about snapchat? :)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> oh and tinder
<wxl> XD
<wxl> "hot lightweight operating system looking for hardcore user"
<phillw> he he
<redwolf> wxl, -_____-
<phillw> and grinder :P
<wxl> O_O
<redwolf> yes, Grindr, and KiK, and StumbleUpon, and Tuenti, and...
<wxl> oh yeah kik!
<redwolf> for Grindr... "Lubuntu, harder than ever"
<redwolf> .__.
<wxl> ...xhamster
<wxl> hahahahhaha
<redwolf> "everything will run smoooooth..."
<wxl> is digg still a thing?
<wxl> hahahahahhaha
<redwolf> yes, I think so :)
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> i really don't have any interest in doing any more of that crap
<wxl> hm
<wxl> maybe i could hack public apis to publish all at once
<wxl> or better yet.. WORDPRESS PLUGINS
<wxl> thanks for all the help btw both of you
<redwolf> reddit and twitty done!
<redwolf> wxl, there's something for that, an app or something to post everywhere
<wxl> redwolf: don't forget pinterest. you know, for the ladies. :)
<redwolf> BUT as I prefer to edit manually text and links (Twitty needs short urls, and Reddit hates them), not useful
<redwolf> .___.
<redwolf> designers!
 * wxl rolls eyes
<wxl> and soccer moms
<redwolf> btw, we have a new community: http://lubuntuofficial.deviantart.com
<wxl> oooh
<redwolf> in time it'll replace the (too much gay) Pinterest
<redwolf> and of course, Xenial was added
<wxl> nice nice
<redwolf> omg, we're done! :D
<wxl> yay good job everyone
<phillw> the 5 allocated to me have been re-edited. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Use_press_announcement
<redwolf> thank you, I know, thank you
<redwolf> .__.
<redwolf> oh, wxl, and look at the audience (for now): http://pasteboard.co/mgeriHC.png
<phillw> wxl: only thing not done is 'turning off' testing page, as we're back to testing 14.04.5 for when ever it is due.. can you edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing accordingly. Thanks.
<wxl> whoa
<redwolf> BUT go to http://lubuntu.me/blog/ and you'll see today's random visits... 5,952!!!! and it's beginning!
<wxl> i'll probably go to lunch first but then i'll do it phillw
<wxl> i have it in my browser to remind me
<phillw> wxl: okies, please mark as don on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO when  done :)
<phillw> *done
<redwolf> I feel very proud of you all... but one o__o
<redwolf> kidding, nice dev job
<wxl> also in the browser phillw :)
<wxl> thanks everyone......
<phillw> redwolf: kris is on #phillw if you want to say hI... He's home after his operation earlier today.
<redwolf> oh, yes! :D
<wxl> wait
<redwolf> O.o
<redwolf> WUT?!
<wxl> nevermind
<redwolf> do tell!
<redwolf> walter...
<wxl> WHAT
<redwolf> tell me
<redwolf> don't be shy
<wxl> dude
<redwolf> o__o
<wxl> it's not what you're hoping it is :)
<redwolf> aw
<redwolf> how do you know what's on my mind? .__.
<redwolf> phillw, don't worry, I'm chatting with kris :)
<phillw> okies
<redwolf> dinner time!
<redwolf> bbl
<tsimonq2> thank you wxl :)
 * tsimonq2 glanced during Science class
<tsimonq2> phillw: gosh darnit, you pasted the email text into the Facebook post, that's where the Facebook text goes :|
<phillw> no need to follow links.. they can read it directly there :D
<tsimonq2> but the blog post is different then the email
<tsimonq2> if anything you should have put the blog post on Facebook
<tsimonq2> :P
<phillw> the links are hard to do from lubuntu.me to FB for the downloads... So, sent people to GetLubuntu :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: but I made modifications special for the email...for the email! /o\ :P
<phillw> ah well, all done now :)
<phillw> plenty of likes :)
<tsimonq2> but the end...and the beginning... /o\
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS is released!
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-22
<Unit193> `config channel plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease yakkety
<ubot93> The operation succeeded.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yakkety! Do we have images yet?
<wxl> well
<wxl> i'm jumping the gun a bit tsimonq2
<wxl> lp is set up
<wxl> iso tracker is set up
<tsimonq2> wxl: but we already have netboot images...
<wxl> but archive isn't properly open yet
<wxl> so once that happens, cronjobs will get turned back on
<wxl> it's a coming
<wxl> btw tsimonq2 did you see an email?
<tsimonq2> Known Problems & Known Issues (Lubuntu) ?
<wxl> nuh uh
<tsimonq2> or lubuntu.me?
<wxl> yep
<Unit193> !info base-files
<ubot93> base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 9.6ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 67 kB, installed size 310 kB
<tsimonq2> I got both :D
<wxl> Unit193: odn't ask me. i just know what release told me.
<Unit193> wxl: What'd I ask you?
<tsimonq2> wxl: BTW I'm already running Yakkety, so if you need me to test anything, shoot
 * tsimonq2 uses the devel alias
<wxl> Unit193: you didn't but it is strange that we've got yakkety things but the archive isn't properly open, i dunno
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I got an update for that package this morning
<wxl> tsimonq2: you have admin. use it wisely. dont' change anything about the setup  without advising with rafael first as he heavily tweaked it
<tsimonq2> wxl: got it
<tsimonq2> wxl: he already gave me an hour long speech when I became admin for /r/lubuntu
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: he's good for that :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<Unit193> It'll happen when it happens...
<tsimonq2> Unit193: in regards to?
<tsimonq2> wxl: a bit later could you help me file an SRU for getting Julien
<tsimonq2> *JUlien's abiword fix into Xenial?
<tsimonq2> gosh darn enter key :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure is the procedure
<tsimonq2> wxl: 2 PM your time fine to sit down and do it?
<wxl> i've never done one
<wxl> so we'd have to figure it out together :)
<wxl> but i'm booked for the workday
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> should I just email you the draft and we work on it until it's done?
<wxl> sure
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wxl: but first we need Julien to get it into Yakkety
<tsimonq2> so I'll message him in a few hours unless you want to?
<wxl> tsimonq2: is it going into debian?
<tsimonq2> he just has to wait for the archive to open
<tsimonq2> I don't think so because AFAIR it's an Ubuntu-only bug
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> k
<wxl> then yeah have to wait for the archive
<tsimonq2> and if he doesn't have access to upload something to the archive, then the sponsorship process...
<tsimonq2> doesn't that take a looooooong time?
<wxl> i'm sure he does, but i don't know ot be clear
<tsimonq2> and even if he doesn't, it's essential to Lubuntu, right?
<tsimonq2> so it's a higher priority I assume?
<wxl> wellllll
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> I'm sure he knows *exactly* how to do this
<wxl> probably
<wxl> cc me in whatever communication
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wxl: you have an email
<tsimonq2> and I;m off for now! o/
<wxl> k bai
<tsimonq2> wxl: "ACCOUNT PENDING: Your account is currently not active. An administrator needs to activate your account before you can login." - getting that when trying to log into lubuntu/me
<tsimonq2> *lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1461358036.png
<phillw> tsimonq2: we know the message :P
<phillw> I've pinged Rafael to approve you :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: a man once said, "a picture is worth a thousand words" :)
<phillw> can you approve simon onto lubuntu.me smile emoticonOh sorry. Right now!
<phillw> he's on it.
<phillw> you'll get an email when it is done :)
<tsimonq2> alright
<phillw> I know, I had it done recently :P
<tsimonq2> phillw: still nothing?
<phillw> tsimonq2: give the wolf time, do not forget he is on light duties and still in pain.
<wxl> weird i thought i did that
<wxl> stupid wordpress
<phillw> wxl: please re-check
<phillw> I'm Author level... I don't know WP well enough to be anywhere near admin!!!
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> well, since tsimonq2 loves wordpress so much
 * wxl ducks
<phillw> I do now have a WP instance so I can learn.. with 16.04 out of the way.. I will go and have a play with it.
<wxl> work decided to go with wordpress for their cms, which is mostly a blessing
<wxl> the chat plugin is pretty freaking cool
<tsimonq2> eeeew wxl
 * tsimonq2 takes a swing at wxl XD
<tsimonq2> \o/ Yakkety netboot ISO!
<tsimonq2> seeing if it works
<wxl> uh i think you're approved from what i can tell
<tsimonq2> k trying again
<phillw> wxl: step 6 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Before_you_get_started is depreciated... I'd like to add in a 2nd warning about partial updates in its place. You okay with that?
<tsimonq2> k what the hell wordpress, this is why I don't use wordpress!
<wxl> i'm not sure it's deprecated, phillw. it's more that you can't set it on the tracker.
<wxl> same thing tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> this loading time is worse than the wiki!
<phillw> wxl: is it used anywhere?
<tsimonq2> oh THERE
<wxl> oh yueah loading is slow
<wxl> not sure why
<wxl> phillw: well that page is where it's used. scroll down to the table.
<tsimonq2> k now I need to fix the links on the 16.04 post
<tsimonq2> a couple are broken
<phillw> wxl: chaching is not turned on on the server.. We're still on stability over speed at the moment. However, it has been freed of moin and wikimedia and is just some html and WP
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> \o/ links fixed
<phillw> wxl: my specs are still there, but no one seems to mention them any more.
<phillw> But, I'll leave #6 :)
<phillw> +there
<wxl> yeah i guess you're right
<wxl> i moved the bit on partial upgrades up
<phillw> Saw 1 on Fb today.... He was duly warned!!
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-23
<phillw> tsimonq2: when you arise, please check Fb - someone is saying your instructions for Qt are not working, thanks.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I get notifications ;)
<phillw> tsimonq2: okies :P
<tsimonq2> phillw: I have a VM and I'm hacking on it right now
<tsimonq2> phillw: uploading a potential fix now
<phillw> :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: ready to test, yet?
<glazr> can any1 tell me how to setup initrd for squashfs and loop device?
<krytarik> glazr: Support is in #lubuntu indeed.
<phillw> wxl: ping
<phillw> wxl: you have mail.
<ianorlin> and probably some for me
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-24
<phillw> he he :)
<bipul> Could anyone help me in installing pbuilder http://paste.ubuntu.net/16018162/
<phillw-virtual> wxl: are you about?
<bipul> I need a help, at here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<bipul> I don't understand this part "Please note that the directory you specify for 'union-overlay-directory' must exist before using the shm chroot (can add an entry to /etc/rc.local):"
<bipul> And also u is missing at the sed, it should be "1\ununion" not "1\nunion"
<phillw> way past my knowledge... I'm not even sure who to advise for help... flexiondotorg or wxl may be able to assist... I don't know, sorry.
<bipul> it's ok phillw
<bipul> Do you think #ubuntu channel is the right place to ask?
<phillw> it would be, but it is a very busy channel. Hence I would post on #linuxpadawan and await an answer.
<phillw> wxl: ping
<phillw> (08:11:18) mpmc: Morning all.
<phillw> (08:29:01) phillw-virtual: any one awake ?
<phillw> (08:29:53) phillw-virtual: mpmc ? not you?
<phillw> (08:30:05) mpmc: phillw-virtual: I am :p
<phillw> (08:30:46) phillw-virtual: thanks.. this is me on xenix net boot  with Qt plugged in on top
<phillw> teward: flexiondotorg wxl little elves have been at the pi mirror!!! Good to see the 16.04 set all uploaded :)
<teward> phillw: indeed - they shouldn't have the 'issue' :)
<teward> 16.04s never did even at beta
<teward> but i'll do some spotchecking
<phillw-virtual> kewl... LXQt ruuning on xenial is stable!!
<phillw> hi hggdh.
<hggdh> phillw: hello
<phillw> hggdh: i did send an invite :P
<phillw> Currently in borg mode :)
<hggdh> phillw: I am sorry, but what are you talking about?
<teward> hggdh: translation in PM
<phillw> hggdh: I sent an invite for #phillw and I'm currently on the hunt to have a translator become the team leader for that group... So far, so good... :) But, he has not signed up yet.
<tsimonq2> *rubs eyes*
<tsimonq2> phillw: back from camping trip, test what?
<phillw> wxl: and tsimonq2 I'll continue to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system as that is the one Julien oversees. Let us just leave it at that :D
<tsimonq2> phillw: no, read what I have ot say
<tsimonq2> *to
<tsimonq2> do what you want, but for the page, let's keep it at that :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: I did, and I still will use the ppa Julien over sees :D
<phillw> as I will advise all people also to do.
<tsimonq2> be
<tsimonq2> whoops
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-17
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> For Lubuntu?
<lubot1> <wxl23> Yep
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Such context very relevant
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Nice
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (Trello doesn't show on IRC)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I can do the graphics when you're done
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Agreed. I like masto.io though.
<lubot1> <wxl23> I wish Trello allowed voting
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Trello... Meh 😒
<lubot1> <wxl23> Shush
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 🤐
<lubot1> <wxl23> There is a power up
<lubot1> <wxl23> Ok it sucks
<lubot1> <wxl23> Leave a comment for your choice of instance.
<lubot1> <wxl23> I'd really like to keep it between mastodon.technology, mstdn.io, and maybe mastodon.host
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> ...and masto.io? LOL
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> +1 for the 1st one
<lubot1> <wxl23> Yours is good. Just less connections. Connections are valuable, I think
<lubot1> <wxl23> In that sense, of the three I mentioned, mastodon.technology is the worst choice
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Then yes, you have to look for the connections. The URL isn't really important here.
<lubot1> <wxl23> Not worst of every instance
<lubot1> <wxl23> It's 14th
<lubot1> <wxl23> Host is 6th
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Okies
<lubot1> <wxl23> Io is 9
<lubot1> <wxl23> Yours is 66th
<lubot1> <wxl23> And behind mine at 61
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> My reason was purely aesthetical 😂
<lubot1> <wxl23> The thing about technology is that's where tech minded folks will probably look first
<lubot1> <wxl23> Yeah sorry don't mean to be logical and all
<lubot1> <wxl23> XD
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Anyways, bedtime here. Hugs and lusty kisses to everybody.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> G'nite! ❤️
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Not not yet! :O
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Aww fine, nighty
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Yes yet. It's almost 3am!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Bah
<lubot1> <wxl23> So have you officially made your vote?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> And i have an important appointment with Mr Hemsworth in my dreams.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Tech. Yes.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, .___.
<lubot1> <wxl23> Thx
<lubot1> <wxl23> Simon?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *YAWN* what?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> But it's up to you. I trust your criteria.
<lubot1> <wxl23> Mastodon
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<lubot1> <wxl23> See trello
<lubot1> <wxl23> Which instance
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> JFDI
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Idc
<lubot1> <wxl23> Fwd from wxl23: I'd really like to keep it between mastodon.technology, mstdn.io, and maybe mastodon.host
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> JFDI
<lubot1> <wxl23> Two votes for technology
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> This doesn't have to be a democracy for everything 😁
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Well, goodnight again, you sexy boys and gurrrls.
<lubot1> <wxl23> Yes dear
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Nai
<lubot1> <wxl23> Technology it is. I'll set it up and send credentials via PGP
<wxl> this is a good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Checklist
<wxl> oops wrong channel :/
<wxl> hey @VikingRedwolf we need some instructions linked off our website, perhaps starting with that
<lubot1> <wxl23> having a walk through would be nice, but for now we can link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<wxl> Mastodon info sent. Clean it up, @VikingRedwolf
<wxl> make sure you sent out a toot when you get it all done, @VikingRedwolf
<redwolf> I shall!
<wxl> oh there you are :)
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> yes, I'm... doing things :|
<redwolf> meh, colours are not custom
<wxl> well
<wxl> you could submit a patch request to the platform :)
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> at least having a nice profile wall, like Twitter has
<wxl> well seriously
<redwolf> maybe :)
<wxl> don't forget the url in the description @VikingRedwolf
<wxl> also when you're done you can archive the trello card :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-18
<wxl> please look at bug 1633913 @julienlavergne
<ubot93> bug 1633913 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lubuntu and ubuntustudio are missing pool; can not install without internet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633913
<acheronUK> O_O
<wxl> yeah
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I installed that plugin you told me, Walter. Now I have to study it. And put some links / status things all around.
<wxl> good job @VikingRedwolf. did you toot yet? :)
<acheronUK> can you respin your iso? maybe not, but that would deserve it if you could!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I was looking at it with Adam yesterday.
<wxl> and based on the recent comment on there, it seems like it's our issues @tsimonq2
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Bad news, Walter. The Mastodon WP Plugin doesn't work. It actually "empties" the page where you paste the code.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Also, it doesn't offer a sidebar widget. Crappy.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'll try something else... embedding in a text field.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Nope. Keeps failing.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> There's a fork (already, ha!): https://github.com/ginsterbusch/mastodon-embed
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Okay, I got enough. Didn0t work either. SHIT!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> *didn't
<wxl> well the fork is just to create a pull request
<wxl> it's not actually a separately maintained codebase
<wxl> er maybe i'm wrong
<wxl> i am wrong
<wxl> might be that maybe it doesn't work with our theme or something?
<wxl> do you have a wordpress?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I uploaded the zip directly to wp. didn't work. anyways, I added the Mastodon link at Support: http://lubuntu.me/support/
<wxl> i'm also wondering if maybe the problem is we don't have any toots XD
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> we have
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> the problem might be the wp core version
<wxl> too old?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> no. too new! :D
<wxl> oh bah
<wxl> you should make an issue
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'm not checking that code. I'm don't get paid enough to be so humanitary.
<wxl> erm i mean just write a little issue about how it is messed up
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> he should update it. since latest wp security breaches, everybody updated. a wp coder should know that.
<wxl> well, you're making the assumption you're right
<wxl> and admittedly that seems a potentially fair assumption considering your track record but XD
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'm always right 😆
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O__O
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-19
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> @wxl, Weird, I never asked for the removal of pool/
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> if it's the consequence of a seed change, it's not the expected behavior :-/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> You said you liked to break  things 😂
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Yes, but only when I know I'm breaking something :-)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> That's my boss ☺️
<lubot1> <wxl23> Since it's also an Ubuntu Studio problem maybe it's their doing
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-20
<gaurav__> hi
<gaurav__> anyone?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Hi
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Huh?
<wxl> hai wulfie
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hello honeybear
<wxl> so firefox is looking worse and worse for lubuntu :(
<wxl> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/53.0/releasenotes/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Thunderbird is going to be dropped
<wxl> "Ended Firefox Linux support for processors older than Pentium 4 and AMD Opteron
<wxl> "
<wxl> from where? mozilla?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> From any distro possibly! It's like a conspiracy!
<wxl> where did you read this?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Mozilla no longer maintains Thunderbird.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> A couple blogs.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That leaves us, Linuxeers, a few options to read mail.
<wxl> that seriously sucks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yup
<wxl> out of all the options out there, for work, thunderbird has been our favorite pretty much since the beginning
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And one of the only three with cryptography capabilities.
<wxl> can you send me a link? i will obviously need to research this further for work
<wxl> those three being?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Sorry, 4. KMail, ClawsMail, Evolution and Thunderbird.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But KMail might die in favour of Dekko.
<wxl> i see
<wxl> has dekko developed at all?
<wxl> and, wait, that's qt right?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes :(
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> last time i looked at it, it was pretty limited
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yup. There's a commercial option under development, Nylas.
<wxl> bah
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Free version limited to 1 account. Shitty.
<wxl> language, dear :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I hope the gnome team revamps soon the simplified version of Evolution.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Oh shit, you're right, this is a public channel!
<wxl> grr
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Claws is wonderful, wxl. You should test it if you haven't.
<wxl> i have
<wxl> it's not too shabby
<wxl> i had used it before at work
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It's highly configurable.
<wxl> i guess it's also possible that someone takes over thunderbird?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, community maintained.
<wxl> i'm not finding a blog about this
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Try Joey's blog, omg Ubuntu.
<wxl> probably not using the right search terms
<wxl> ugh screw joey :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<wxl> ugh i didn't see this because it was on ubuntu-desktop
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm even happier with gnome now we have app menus 😄
<wxl> this doesn't really elaborate much
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> OMG I'm so hungry!
<wxl> ah
<wxl> this is old
<wxl> it's still alive and well https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird/New_Release_and_Governance_Model
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll find the link and send you
<wxl> https://blog.mozilla.org/thunderbird/2015/12/thunderbird-active-daily-inquiries-surpass-10-million/
<wxl> most clear:
<wxl> https://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2015/12/03/thunderbird-update/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That's a lot of users!
<wxl> so thunderbird will continue
<wxl> and it sounds like mozilla is still providing infrastructure, at least on legal/financial grounds
<wxl> not in the sense that they are investing in thunderbird, but they are providing a place for others to
<wxl> i think it is motivated by the fact that ultimately firefox has plans to sort of get rid of plugins as we know it
<wxl> which will be interesting in and of itself
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm sure it'll continue, but it might change a lot. Which would be really nice. Its integration with gnome or Qt desktops is awful.
<wxl> well, this has been ongoing for several years
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yup
<wxl> i think if it hasn't failed by now, it's priobably not going to
<wxl> oh hadn't realized that ultimately they're attempting to be kind of compatible with chrome, opera extensions
<wxl> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/08/mozilla-sets-plan-to-dump-firefox-add-ons-move-to-chrome-like-extensions/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<wxl> hey @VikingRedwolf we are apparently officially Artful Aardvark according to the repos
<wxl> that said we should do some special art
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yup! I just knew an hour ago.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I love aardvarks!
<wxl> me too
<wxl> especially cerebus
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebus_the_Aardvark
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> When I was a kid there was a cartoon, part of the Pink Panther Show, the Ant and the Aardvark. Awesome.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf LENNY AARDVARK!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where is it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Nope. There's plenty time.
<wxl> you need to use cerebus!!!!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> First: LennyQueen
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes, DELIVER!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Nein!
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-21
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Apologies for the large amount of emails >__<
<lynorian> tsimonq2, what was the ppa you mentioned had your lxqt stuff in it
<wxl> cyphermox: any chance of having a subiquity preview image for lubuntu alternate?
<cyphermox> wxl: it's far too early for that; this was already a big PITA to get to work.
<cyphermox> (hence why it's a week late)
<wxl> ok just thought i'd ask
<cyphermox> no worries, might as well ask
<cyphermox> if you're concerned about install speed though, I know there are some improvements we can make already
<wxl> my primary issue is that of compatibility. if we still have alternates and the server installer is moving to that, i want to move, too
<wxl> being the snowflake is not a good thing
<wxl> we don't have enough of a team to independently maintain the installer
<wxl> and i realize this is all way to early to really wwory about, i'm just thinking ahead
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> d-i isn't going away anytime soon
<wxl> ok but if it is going away and i can help with the development of the alternative, i think that would benefit all of us
<wxl> s/is going away/is eventually going away/
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ppa:lubuntu-next/unstable
<tsimonq2> lynorian: NOT for testing yet! :P
<lynorian> I kind of have a hard time going back and triaging lubuntu bugs because it seems like I reported half of them
<tsimonq2> LOL
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Go triage AbiWord bugs, that BADLY needs it.
<wxl> i'd like ot figure out the whole swap issue with encrypted lvm
<tsimonq2> wxl: Link?
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> i couldn't find it
<wxl> i remember nio saying something about it
<wxl> some guy had the issue in #lubuntu today
<wxl> with 17.04
<wxl> had an error in partitioning like "unsafe swap space detected"
<lynorian> I think nio would know more
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-22
<tsimonq2> I wonder if sub-iquity might fix this.
<tsimonq2> :P
<lynorian> Wow so many of these are ancient
<tsimonq2> debian bug 846491
<ubot93> Debian bug 846491 in wnpp "ITP: vc -- SIMD Vector Classes for C++" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/846491
<tsimonq2> FINALLY
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-16
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: dtkwidget (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.7.2-2 => 2.0.7.2-2build1] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: gsettings-qt (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1+17.10.20170824-2fakesync1build1 => 0.1+17.10.20170824-2fakesync1build2] (lubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-3/
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #29: fixes to filenames and start of xfburn.  (master...master) https://git.io/vpJEM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vpJEy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 682d4f6 Lyn Perrine: fixes to filenames and start of xfburn.  (#29)...
<lubot> B_x_O was added by: B_x_O
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #30: add gnome-mpv and xfburn and fix indicies. (master...master) https://git.io/vpTB7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #30: add gnome-mpv and xfburn and fix indicies. (master...master) https://git.io/vpTB7
<lubot> Paulo Fabrício was added by: Paulo Fabrício
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome to all the new people!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-18
<lubot> <B_x_O> Hello everyone ... I wanted to know if it was possible to ask questions in this group regarding a problem that I have with my laptop
<krytarik> This is for development - either #lubuntu on IRC, or the equivalent on Telegram (not sure the name exactly though).
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Hello
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/dZKN98l.jpg Just for report that my Lubuntu 16.04 install it's aging well.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #31: add screenshots for xfburn and pavucontrol (master...master) https://git.io/vpIAu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #31: add screenshots for xfburn and pavucontrol (master...master) https://git.io/vpIAu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #32: Add in screenshots for office applications written so far.  (master...master) https://git.io/vpIjz
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #32: Add in screenshots for office applications written so far.  (master...master) https://git.io/vpIjz
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-19
<lubot> vinay kharayat was added by: vinay kharayat
<lubot> <vinay kharayat> hey
<lubot> <Neyder> Ho
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> @tsimonq2, Congratulations to the whole team of Lubuntu, excellent work.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #33: fix for abiword and section for gnumeric. (master...master) https://git.io/vpqGM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #33: fix for abiword and section for gnumeric. (master...master) https://git.io/vpqGM
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-20
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Yo, around?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Got today's Lubuntu daily handy?
<wxl> no, sorry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you get one? :)
<wxl> sure
<wxl> whatcha need?
<wxl> care about live, alternate, lxqt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looking for a fix with gQuigs and I need the output of /proc/swaps
<wxl> is live sufficient?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In fact, only live matters.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But desktop, not alt
<wxl> k working on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks man
<lubot> <Neyder> I got daily
<lubot> <Neyder> VM works?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<wxl> ^^ still need me?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Depends if @Neyder can get me the output of /proc/swaps :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (via pastebin)
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> Good morning everyone
<lubot> Lubuntu LXQt will also have a new version in the month of April 2018?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BTW wxl, I'm hunting bug 1763611. gQuigs' theory is that Ubiquity is wrong. Take a look: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/scripts/plugininstall.py#L761
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Luiz Cláudio, No.
 * wxl kicks ubot
<wxl> ah
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> Ok Simon, thank you.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for asking. :)
<lubot> <Neyder> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/nhXjfBl.jpg
<lubot> <Neyder> Wait
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh no.
<wxl> twiddle from a tty and back
<lubot> <Neyder> Did ut
<lubot> <Neyder> It
<lubot> <Neyder> But lost my mouse xD
<wxl> oh vbox
<lubot> <Neyder> Wait trying again
<wxl> huh i'm getting some weird stuff too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I happen to be friends with the VirtualBox maintainer. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll ask.
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> I'm testing LubuntuNext 18.04 in the virtual box it's working fine.
<lubot> <Neyder> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Jq0gLr8.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, Ah, see, wxl that isn't what's being picked up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll throw forth a Ubiquity patch tonight.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Many thanks @Neyder!
<lubot> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, Still need pastebin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, Nah, you should be good. ;)
<lubot> <Neyder> @Luiz Cláudio, Some flaws at first boot but great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Neyder, True.
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> I have identified few failures
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Luiz Cláudio, Cool. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BTW wxl, did you see that super quick Qt transition last week? o_o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 30 hours is a record as far as that's concerned.
 * lyn||orian has mostly been working on manual lately
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you for that! :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I did highlight your recent work in the recent newsletter.
 * lyn||orian smiles
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #34: make chapter titles consistent in office applications. (master...master) https://git.io/vpm5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #34: make chapter titles consistent in office applications. (master...master) https://git.io/vpm5c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, if anyone wants to help lyn||orian with the manual, help is much appreciated. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #35: add portion for screenshot (master...master) https://git.io/vpmbW
<lubot> <Jyoti> Hi! If Lubuntu Next is continually being improved, have not you thought about turning Lubuntu Next into a rolling release?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't have that option.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And, it's not feasible.
<lubot> <Jyoti> Ok. Just to know. Thanks
<lubot> :-)
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubiquity/lp-1763611/+merge/343742
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-21
<wxl[m]> tsimonq2: was nio's mention of swap (as a by product of hibernation) the clue there?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Yep.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: gQuigs pointed it out. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: #ubuntu-release backlog. ;)
<wxl[m]> Nice. At least that one makes sense unlike the installion task in ubiquity. I think I'm about bald from that
<tsimonq2> Hah.
<wxl[m]> Any other major bugs to squash?
<tsimonq2> Not that I'm aware of.
<tsimonq2> Although, there is one thing.
<tsimonq2> Things were switched to tty1; I think lightdm got screwed over by that.
<tsimonq2> Try installing Lubuntu but then restarting.
<tsimonq2> You don't get prompted to press Enter.
<tsimonq2> You have to go to tty1.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Can you repro?
<wxl[m]> I'm not sure i understand. Got a bug?
<tsimonq2> Not yet.
<tsimonq2> I just noticed it today.
<tsimonq2> I'll get a bug Soon.
<lubot> Erich Eickmeyer was added by: Erich Eickmeyer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey, welcome!
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> Hey! Glad to be here.
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> (honestly, wasn't expecting anybody to be awake)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> heh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm firefighting. :P
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> I've seen your name popping-up everywhere in the past 10 minutes, so I figured as much.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> My firefighting was on Monday when OMG Ubuntu decided to break the Ubuntu Studio "Reboot" news, which we hadn't even made completely official. :S
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fun... /s
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> Indeed. Actually, it was Tuesday, but no matter, it was still unexpected. But... oh well, cat's out of the bag, might as well roll with it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> * tsimonq2 wishes bugs would go awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...
<lubot> * Erich Eickmeyer only has one to worry about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qjackctl/+bug/1761887
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> And it's minor.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anything, that's a wishlist bug. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lucky. ;)
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> Yep. That's why it /might/ make the release notes. /shrug
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> Although, having to make the FFe "no/no-go" calls this past week has been nervewracking, interesting, and fun.
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> Rather, "go/no-go"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ofc :)
<wxl[m]> Yay Ubuntu Studio returns!
<lubot> <Erich Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio never left. It was just... sleeping. Someone had to poke that bear.
<wxl[m]> Well I've seen other members of the family lurking about so I figured as such. Besides, it's a utility distro, i.e. it's borne out of need, so it was always going to keep rolling
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, How can i help?
<lubot> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, Missed this, how can I help, too
<lubot> Igor0572 was added by: Igor0572
<lubot> <Igor0572> А по русски можно писать?
<krytarik> !ru
<ubot93> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lubot> <Igor0572> Спасибо за ответ!
<lubot> <Jyoti> Hi! I installed the Lubuntu Next from daily build on a desktop (not a Virtualbox) and got the wifi working just writing "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<wxl[m]> @jyoti that's not a bug per se
<lubot> <Jyoti> to get the wifi to work i also removed connman
<wxl[m]> Now that seems strange and I cannot imagine why that would be the case
<wxl[m]> What I would urge you to do is to try to reproduce it from a fresh install. If you can do that, you can list the steps required to write a bug report. Make sure when you run `ubuntu-bug` that you have conmsn installed
<lubot> <Jyoti> After reinstalling Connman i lost the wifi again. So, maybe the connman must be the reason for the wifi issue on Lubuntu Next
<wxl[m]> Maybe being the operative word. Do the above and we can find out for sure
<lubot> <Jyoti> More precisely: the connection appears as established but it is as if a firewall prevented you from browsing the net or transferring data.
<neyder> hallo!
<wxl[m]> The bug command will gather logs that could help diagnose such unobvious problems. You might even get away with reinstalling it to confirm it goes away. Just plug in while you run it so it can upload the bug
<wxl[m]> neyder: wuzzup
<neyder> wxl[m]: just connected trough IRC
<wxl[m]> neyder: Matrix over here.
<lubot> <Jyoti> Sorry, I understand that I should have given the information in another way but as I have no knowledge about how to reproduce and report a bug and so I communicated here
<wxl[m]> @jyoti I understand, but do not share your hardware so I will have trouble reproducing. So if you could, you can help us out. Try this: install conman, check network. If it fails, plug in and run `ubuntu-bug conman`. Done!
<lubot> <Jyoti> Ok. I will do that. I installed connman and after that the wifi still apears as "established" but something is blocking the conexion. I will connect with a mobile phone and send the report as you told me
<wxl[m]> Thanks!
<lubot> <Jyoti> Installing apport...
<lubot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/tfdPdy1.jpg
<lubot> <Jyoti> Bug #1765974
<lubot> <Jyoti> Maybe the issue as some relation to the tethering funcionality. Bye
<lubot> <Jyoti> I installed Connman again to confirm that if the wifi start to  work again. It was confirmed, the data transfer by wifi again deblocked and I have net again . It's Connman that blocks the network.
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 where is conman coming from?
<wxl[m]> @jyoti no need for further replies on the bug. Just ignore Alf, at least
<wxl[m]> @jyoti the good news is you gave us the info we need to fix it, so good job and thanks!
<lubot> <Jyoti> Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns @Neyder If you want to help with the manual, try polishing up what is at https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-manual
<lubot> Otherwise, look at the spec to see what there is to write.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004438.html
<tsimonq2> Everyone please help test. :)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Bridges: @lubuntudevel (Telegram), #lubuntu:disroot.org (Matrix) | /!\ /!\ HELP TEST THE BIONIC BEAVER! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004438.html /!\ /!\
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-22
<lubot> <coolpolygons> I will, once i get back (i promise)
<lubot> <coolpolygons> (And ill even work on the manual if possible)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK :)
<neyder> tsimonq2: zsyncing dayli images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<neyder> to you
<coolpolygons[m]> Btw, is there a more efficient way of reporting a bug? I dont want to go to launchpad.net every single time i try to write a bug report ._.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only other way is to tell us the exact specifics so *we* can file a bug. :P
<neyder> tsimonq2: does this tests can be done with virtualbox ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @neyder, Yes.
<neyder> great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although if you have real hardware, that's much better. :)
<neyder> i have this magic script that zsync many isos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have a similar one. :)
<neyder> cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/bionic-alternate-amd64.iso
<neyder> this is my main system, and have and old one, just yo i386 testing, i help schools to maintain their old hardware with lubuntu, and this year i was installing lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<neyder> bionic, and almost no errors
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<neyder> NOW there are no errors with alternate installer, great!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<neyder> it was some like risky to install alternate without knowing what the message was (old bug on alternate)
<neyder> and now , like ever before, all the localized messages are showwin up :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3957.mp4
<lubot> <Neyder> got an error!
<lubot> <Neyder> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/c2FNHGT.jpg .config/autostart not found, so Xpad show this message on first start
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll get a fix for you.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Should be fairly easy.
<lubot> <Neyder> if i wanted to fix that? i mean is just like creating first autostart dir
<lubot> <Neyder> how i culd do this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A simple workaround is just to run `mkdir ~/..config/autostart/`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But a check should be in xpad itself.
<lubot> <Neyder> yeah i know, i mean how can i make abugfix to be pushed to an hypotetic final release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, you'd have to dig into the code.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So grab it by running `apt source xpad`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then find where it enables xpad to autostart
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And add a check in there to create the directory it wants to place it in before it places it in there.
<neyder> lets do t his
<neyder> i had no src enabled :-O
<neyder> BTW i finished mandatory testing successfully (*xpad bug) on alternate amd64
<lubot> <Neyder> @tsimonq2, i feel like "chuño in ceviche" with trying to figure out the sources
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
<lubot> <Neyder> I mean, i'm lost
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd personally start for grepping for the autostart code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Find at least which file it's in.
<neyder> tsimonq2: oh! there are an src folder
<neyder> xD
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> Figure things out?
<neyder> i think it is not a bug, it got that error on code
<neyder> to inform that,
<neyder> the solution is to create autostart directory
<tsimonq2> Indeed.
<tsimonq2> But, xpad should do that if it isn't present.
<neyder> oh ok 
<tsimonq2> neyder: I'm willing to bet line 365 in src/xpad-settings.c is where you should look.
<tsimonq2> ish.
<neyder> im in it
<tsimonq2> I'll let you try to figure it out so you can learn the process neyder, let me know if you get stuck or need any help from me. :)
<neyder> yeah yeah, i know what to do, or figure out by my self
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> neyder: I'd recommend installing ubuntu-dev-tools and using quilt to create a patch under debian/patches/ so once you have a working patch, I don't have to do much with it. :)
<tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<tsimonq2> (with DEP-3 header, etc.)
<tsimonq2> I don't know what your background here is, though.
<neyder> tsimonq2: i'm linux sysadmin, i work with linux many years, since debian potato, i'm a loosy programer
<tsimonq2> Ah ok. :)
<neyder> ubuntero, speech in UbuConLA 
<tsimonq2> Oh cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Neyder Did you get anywhere?
<lubot> <fbnbmns> Good Morning, is there a bug already for the installer of lubuntu next? Because it says "kubuntu" on my vm..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, Yep. We're going to completely replace that with Calamares soon.
<coolpolygons[m]> Getting home in about 2hrs. Btw how is calamares going?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good
<lubot> <Jyoti> I installed Lubuntu Next directly on a laptop (not on Virtualbox but on the laptop itself) and I'm going to use this laptop as a device for everyday use. So if you need any bug reprodution or bug reports. Note: except for a few small things to improve (such as boot time, which is still a bit long), Lubuntu Next is already almost perfect! Many congratulations to all Lubuntu team for the excellent work!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Boot time is something I'm interested, as I hear that a lot from people
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: noticed your falkon ppa; would it be possible to run a final packaging of qupzilla 2.2.6, so I can copy the package to my PPA?
<Kamilion> no rush, I'm not racing 18.04's release.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not working on Qupzilla; feel free to grab that from Debian.
<Kamilion> i don't want to occupy the buildboxes while they're busy on the release packages, but falkon pulls in a few too many deps for me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't worry about occupying the builders. ;)
<Kamilion> k, will I break anything with the qupzilla trunk link?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dunno
<Kamilion> er, sorry, what i should really ask is
<Kamilion> have you moved everything over to falkon already?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu no longer has Qupzilla.
<Kamilion> and would that have broken qupzilla's existingness in the process?
<Kamilion> it's a transitional package now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Debian is the reverse.
<Kamilion> whereas I want to generate 'the last qupzilla release' in a .deb in my PPA.
<Kamilion> because it's drastically smaller than falkon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They have Qupzilla with a falkon transitional package (which is stupid, IMHO)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do what you want. :)
<Kamilion> uh, I will.
<Kamilion> I don't need all the media stuff that falkon somehow needs now
<Kamilion> in fact, it's kinda screwing my builds up :<
<Kamilion> trying to pull in all kinds of parsers and media libraries that I would rather do without the potential security issues with.
<Kamilion> All I need is a browser that can do this and not fail. http://puu.sh/A8dhF/ffcb40f1c0.png
<Kamilion> alternatively -- what are my other options for minimal browsers that the debian alternatives will accept for www-browser ?
<Kamilion> the whole thing I'm trying to solve is removing firefox breaks everything that relies on having a browser.
<Kamilion> so i have to install something else, anything else, before removing firefox.
<Kamilion> i'm sticking with falkon right now because it looks like I have no other choice
<Kamilion> and you're the one listed as the maintainer.
<Kamilion> know of a way I can build falkon without the whole phonon stuff?
<Kamilion> i don't even mind renaming the package to falkon-nomedia or something
<Kamilion> and i'm certainly not pushing for it's inclusion in any releases.
<Kamilion> ... helloooo?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That sounds hack.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *hacky
<Kamilion> I'm not sure why it would be
<Kamilion> it worked just fine without phonon before.
<Kamilion> i mean, audio worked in qupzilla without phonon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, I mean, installing another web browser just so you can install Firefox.
<Kamilion> huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, I'm in bed atm.
<Kamilion> uninstall firefox.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Kamilion: <Kamilion> the whole thing I'm trying to solve is removing firefox breaks everything that relies on having a browser.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Kamilion: <Kamilion> so i have to install something else, anything else, before removing firefox.
<Kamilion> yeah. otherwise alternatives goes bonkers with no browser.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<Kamilion> eh, sorry, I'll just go away then.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dunno. But I need sleep.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o/
<Kamilion> my bad, I thought it would be a good time for GMT
<Kamilion> and you were active when I spoke.
<Kamilion> Thanks for your time.
 * Kamilion heads off to try working around
<Kamilion> (also, just to report, I havn't run into any major breakages with bionic yet. Everything I've tried has worked.)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Kamilion, (I'm UTC-5)
<Kamilion> oh, and so far, everything has worked on three different bare metal systems, virtualbox, and vmware 14/esxi 5.5/6.5.
<Kamilion> EFI booting was the only thing that was a little quirky, i never got the usual language selection stuff.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, cool
<Kamilion> i assumed it was some quirk of not using syslinux or whatever for the splash
<Kamilion> i think it was booting grub, but it was more than a month ago, so i forget, sorry.
 * Kamilion goes back to resquashing filesystem
<Kamilion> oh, right, that was a dell box, a poweredge r6... something... r630 maybe. Doesn't like non-efi boot.
<Kamilion> i'll check back on it when i go in on monday
<lubot> <vinay kharayat> Any android custom ROM developer here
<lubot> <Jyoti> @tsimonq2, I do not know if this is related to the long boot time, but during the boot it appears the message "gave uo waiting for suspend / resume device"
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, okay, thanks :)
<lubot> <Jyoti> @tsimonq2, wrote "sudo  update-initramfs -u"
<lubot> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-15-generic
<lubot> W: initramfs-tools configuration sets RESUME=UUID=7597a152-0d85-4a96-ae24-3a17be342f59
<lubot> W: but no matching swap device is available.
<lubot> <Jyoti> @Jyoti, I changed the UUID number in the file /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume to "RESUME = none" and the boot of the Lubuntu Next became a bit faster
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, Ohhh, right, I remember this bug.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll mention it in the release notes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Jyoti!
<lubot> <Jyoti> Welcome
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you planning on dropping conman from the metapackages as agaida seems to suggest is appropriate?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Post-release
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah i didn't mean right now per se but just wanted to make sure that all seems to make sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<wxl> @jyoti btw thanks for that bug report. though it's clearly not an issue specific to your hardware, your bug report helped us figure out the problem. we plan on fixing it (removing conman permanently from lubuntu-next) after we release 18.04. at that point, you can say you were a major contributor to solving that problem :)
<lubot> <Jyoti> @wxl, It's an honor, milord! ☺️
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-15
<wxl> oookie dokie
<lubot> <kc2bez> ?
<wxl> i've exhausted myself with cleaning the house; time to work on lubuntu
<lubot> <kc2bez> Gotcha.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i've exhausted myself with cleaning the house; time to work on lubuntu], Procrastinator XD
<wxl> pffht no activity at all today from any of ya'll it seems XD
<wxl> except of course lynorian :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've been sleeping all day
<wxl> </excuses>
<wxl> wow now that's a partition scheme https://launchpadlibrarian.net/400881386/InstallOverviewWindow.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> holy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which bug is that from?
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1801441
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1801441 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Overview summary window is so tall, almost cannot see buttons" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> it's actually about the size of the calamares window
<wxl> i went down this rabbit hole at one point and lost it somewhere along the line
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you have fewer partitions it fits on the screen better. XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Seriously, I think we should force cala full screen.
<wxl> i agree
<wxl> does cala ever NOT work if it's full screen?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> does cala ever NOT work if it's full screen?], Not on agaida's 4x2 screen XD
<wxl> X'''''D
<lubot> <kc2bez> Needs more testing but the tests I have done in a VM all seem to work.
<wxl> i thought that was an 8x4 array of 4x2 screens
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> look forcing full-screen is going to be a huge improvement and cover most problems except for some potential edge cases which we can deal with when we get there
<wxl> could we do this for disco tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> could we do this for disco tsimonq2 ?], It's a bit late I think.
<wxl> ok
<lubot> <kc2bez> It would be cool if we could test it on real hardware.
<wxl> manjaro patched cala to fix it https://github.com/manjaro/calamares/commit/b140080eff1d0e8eee3730f0dc160b6fd134b6a9
<wxl> it seems the issue is actually more pronounced on virtual machines
<wxl> since they seem to default to smaller screen sizes
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc116bcd5cee1: do not install that bad sphinx extension] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc116bcd5cee1
<wxl> oh nevermind cala accepted that patch https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/b7a0b3930f18250085e65fc550943a71dd9f0ee4
<lubot> <kc2bez> Full screen forces everything to resize.
<wxl> yeah i see that as the easy solution
<wxl> so how do we make it full size?
<lubot> <kc2bez> In the branding configuration if I remember correctly.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ouuu look at guiverc go :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [In the branding configuration if I remember correctly.], Sad, all my comments on the original task never made it to cache. I had it documented once. I'll find it again.
<wxl> @kc2bez: yeah i lost a good task too :(
<wxl> windowExpanding: fullscreen
<wxl> in branding/default/branding.desc
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yup, that is it.
<wxl> s/default/lubuntu/
<wxl> interesingly we do not set that at all which means we're using normal, i.e. expand as needed to windowSize which we also do not set and defaults to 800x520
<wxl> sorry 800px,520px
<wxl> that's their nomenclature.. it will also accept font-units (s/px/em/)
<wxl> you want to make a task for that @kc2bez ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> You mean like https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Make Calamares work well with smaller screens: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> .
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<wxl> every time philmmanjaro refers to calamares as "CAL" it makes me giggle
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's Cala
<guiverc> fyi: "Full disk install with encryption on a BIOS system"  calamares crashed first try,  I `sudo ubuntu-bug /var/crash/...` & it didn't want me to go firefox.. on retry it has appeared to work (gotta reboot now to confirm - want me to do anything before re: crash)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or as a certain Lubuntu mailing list frequenter would phrase it, "Lu Insta"
<wxl> X''''''''''''''D
<wxl> guiverc: what do you mean "it didn't want me to go to firefox?" was there a particular error?
<guiverc> lots of dots I assume as it uploaded; then it returned to $ prompt; no question or anything more.
<guiverc> i see the .uploaded file there
<wxl> weird
<wxl> did it have you log into launchpad?
<Guest26302> e23cb27a-5f28-11e9-922b-fa163e6cac46  wxl is in the "_usr_bin_calamares.0.uploaded" file if you can do anything with that (guiverc)
<guiverc> nope - it didn't open firefox; just returned to prompt.  (this term is in another room) - see Guest26302 line which maybe you can use
<wxl> Guest26302: pastebinit somewhere maybe?
<wxl> thta could be an apport bug which would suck
<Guest26302> `sudo pastebinit _usr_bin_calamares.0.uploaded` gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yy6QZvCWNy/
<wxl> oh yeah er duh
<wxl> is the crash file still there?
<Guest26302> or did you mean pastebin the .crash report?
<Guest26302> :)  will do
<wxl> yes
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#845
<Guest26302> wxl: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1w4Zqg-NHnIkvwTD-k_Vy6Fvoy_W1UqwP
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Morning bros!
<wxl> hey now we're not al bros
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> For me everyone's a bro
<wxl> Guest26302: carry on. i'll analyze further. if you could test that hard, i'd appreciate it.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker in that case, for me, you are a lady XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lol. Noice!
<guiverc> :)  ack wxl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What's 'ack'?
<wxl> acknowledgement
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Gg!
<wxl> dude there are pixies in cala https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/05bf1e5226dc92357fdf4b39e5e89c81a59234a0/src/libcalamaresui/Branding.cpp#L345
<guiverc> wxl: just FYI:  after the crash I re-tried & I've now tested that '2nd' & it looks great..  login & all good, reboot to live & encrypted partition that rejected on wrong passwd, but accepted on my 'secret' passwd.. I'm passing that test!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76c2c8c847d6: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76c2c8c847d6
<wxl> guiverc: great testing!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL624dc7346d60: Start sourcing Updates tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL624dc7346d60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc76479131fad: Add new system tray screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc76479131fad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#847
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T49: 19.04 Release Notes] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49#849
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#851
<lubot> <docEbrown> Hey guys, its been a while since I logged into Phabricator.  I know there were some issues for a while.  Do I need to start my account new again?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @docEbrown [Hey guys, its been a while since I logged into Phabricator.  I know there were s …], Hey Doc, good to hear from you. Yes, you will need to setup new account.
<lubot> <docEbrown> cool, thanks fo rthe heads up.  Sorry for the absence!
<lubot> <kc2bez> No worries, we do what we can when we can.
<lubot> <docEbrown> @kc2bez [No worries, we do what we can when we can.], 👍
<lubot> <docEbrown> is this the correct address for phab git?  [68.183.102.49]:2222
<lubot> <docEbrown> Just want to check as ssh is giving me a DNS spoofing warning
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is a whole new machine so the ssh keys have changed. I have the same IP here.
<lubot> <docEbrown> yeah ok cool.  So you have the 68. blah ip?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I do.
<lubot> <docEbrown> awesome thx!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Anytime.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#852
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#854
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#856
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#856
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#859
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#861
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T60: Add support for bug tracking in Lugito] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#871
<lubot> <teward001> @lynorian @tsimonq2 @wxl Docker didn't want to install for some reason, and ElasticSearch tried to kill me.  The ES instance for this will ULTIMATELY probably end up dockerized, but I have to figure out why Docker didn't want to work.  once I get that and ES installed, I'mma have to do some NAT trickery but then I can start making s
<lubot> ure RTD actually properly installed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <teward001> in the mean time I need coffee.  ANd cake.  And also coke - no I don't mean the drugs I mean a cocacola.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#872
 * teward spites T32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Add Jenkins support to Lugito ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [in the mean time I need coffee.  ANd cake.  And also coke - no I don't mean the …], lol
 * genii slides a platter over to teward of coffee-cake, actual coffee, and an ice-bucket full of Cokes
 * teward consumes all
 * teward then proceeds to spite tsimonq2 for reasons
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#882
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot [*teward: spites T32*], Learn to read :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<teward> @tsimonq2 I'm still going to spite you
<teward> *accidentally locks out Simon's phab acount* ... oops :P
<teward> tsimonq2: No, that doesn't help, because what you want to happen is part of the preinstallation steps even BEFORE the filesystem has been unzipped/loaded
<teward> there's no way to SystemD that
<teward> that'd have to be written into the ISO loader
<teward> because AIUI it checks the expected hashsum of certain files on-ISO in its manifest against the actuals then reports
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> tsimonq2: No, that doesn't help, because what you want to happen is par …], Yes you can, the squashfs is mounted and you can do Stuff to it. So even if it's booted, if it's Bad, just Err out of there
<teward> you still haven't identified what exactly needs checked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Booting the ISO doesn't modify the squashfs
<lubot> <teward001> didn't say it *did*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm seriously saying "literally do exactly what the boot entry does"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nothing more
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nothing less
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a script
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It runs through
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've read the code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do THAT :P
<lubot> <teward001> you need to stop using the enter key
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [I've read the code], Yeah?  Link to it then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [Yeah?  Link to it then], I will in a bit
<lubot> <teward001> because not telling someone like me who doesn't usually go into that code the link is a folly on your part
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [I will in a bit], then you haven't completely finished writing the task.  *spites the task as before because SImon failed to completely create a proper dev task*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *hands teward another coffee*
<lubot> <teward001> *hands @tsimonq2 irradiated food stuffs for reasons*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: "Lubuntu" instead of "ubuntu" in grub menu and nvram entries.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62
<docEbrown> sleeping
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ wxl here you go. The task about grub and nvram entries.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: "Lubuntu" instead of "ubuntu" in grub menu and nvram entries.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62#893
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *sigh*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As an Ubuntu flavor, we have platform expectations
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I tried though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#895
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Sorry], Lite.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#896
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#897
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#898
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T60: Add support for bug tracking in Lugito] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T60#900
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#901
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#902
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T60: Add support for bug tracking in Lugito] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T60#903
<wxl> cala 3.2.5 is out https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.5-is-out/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did we get that bootloader/efi fix?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> cala 3.2.5 is out https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.5-is-out/], I had a convo with [ade] on freeze day and slid some cherry picks in which is all of the bugfix stuff from this release
<wxl> k cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want to give @HMollerCl a shot to package this new release when he's ready, since Dan did it last time :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: did we get that bootloader/efi fix?], Yeah, that's been fixed since like last week XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We should credit mitya57 for driving that
<wxl> i thought so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He fixed up qtbase and worked with upstream to drive a fix
<wxl> @HMollerCl since @tsimonq2 is recommending you for packaging the new release of calamares here's all the fixes for 3.2.5… make sure to get rid of the patches that give these fixes! https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues?q=milestone%3Av3.2.5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whenever you're ready Hans, try it out in the ci/stable branch, which we can merge into ubuntu/electric when it opens
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YES WALTER, ELECTRIC. EAGLE. XD
<wxl> i'm going to write mark and tell him to write a post on the name wherein he spends 99% discussing what a bad name electric eagle is and then in the last 1% announces the real name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> DO IT, I DARE YOU
<wxl> does everything have a ci branch? cuz we could keep development going.....
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> i'm going to write mark and tell him to write a post on the name wherein h …], THIS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> does everything have a ci branch? cuz we could keep development going.....], All non-native packages we host, yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At least they should
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T63: Add support for Differential Revisions in Lugito] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T60: Add support for bug tracking in Lugito] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T60#913
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you think of a way to to get a list of all contributors to any of our repos for a particular branch?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, with some git-fu.
<tsimonq2> I can probably list our contributors off the top of my head, though.
<tsimonq2> What do you have in mind? Stats?
<wxl> i know there's at least a couple missing from here including @The_LoudSpeaker and the author of the commit themselves XD
<wxl> https://github.com/lubuntu-team/blog/pull/1
<ubot93> Pull 1 in lubuntu-team/blog "Fill 19.04 release notes" [Open]
<wxl> and @guiverc !!!!
<wxl> (who while not a code contributor is a huge freaking help)
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> wxl: And lynorian!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 😶
<wxl> lynorian is already there and got a big shoutout
 * wxl installs kwin in live and hopes he doesn't run out of space
 * teward watches as wxl's computer explodes
<wxl> well, it worked
<wxl> and 800x600 works fine in cala with it
<wxl> tl;dr openbox sucks XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am getting an error while running sudo apt update.  … E: Release file for http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco-proposed/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 4h 54min 23s). Updates for this repository will not be applied. … E: Release file for http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/InRelease is 
<lubot> not valid yet (invalid for another 5h 7min 31s). Updates for this repository will not be applied. … Can anyone explain?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhh, war?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *wat
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can read the message I guess.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try `sudo apt update` again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's a consistent problem, please go to #ubuntu-release on freenode
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe check to see if your time is synced?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, #ubuntu-mirrors is probably better
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Maybe check to see if your time is synced?], ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Try sudo apt update again], Worked.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Maybe check to see if your time is synced?], Yeah it's also wrong Idk how. It was correct last time I booted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Ahh :)], Oops wait. Didn't work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will sybc time and check.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *sync
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> This time it's fine.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Is there a magnet/torrent for the disco dingo daily builds?
<lubot> <lynorian> @EgenhoferJ I don't think so it changes every day so who would seed it?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Oh, duh, sorry before coffee.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/4vw2dX
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Whoops wrong TG chat, man I am not on it today.
<lubot> <lynorian> well I have that motherboard
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> How is it?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> That's my upgrade I am working on.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Keeping my PSU, graphics and storage.
<lynorian> looks good and compatible with anything 18.10 or newer
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Ah good, if I decide to install Ubuntu on actual hardware.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Been using manjaro for a few months now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl since @tsimonq2 is recommending you for packaging the new relea …], For 19.10?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [For 19.10?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can do it in the ci/stable branch of the packaging
<wxl> here's a bug to look out for in cala 3.2.4 https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1061
<ubot93> Issue 1061 in calamares/calamares "Calamares crashes when cycling through partition modes" [Open]
<therry> Hello, I tried the latest daily build on an old computed (core2duo) the live ends to a black screen with a yellow blinking underscore.
<therry> I read the informations here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191339/buginstructions (and the pages linked) but I don't understant how to report my crash.
<therry> Lubuntu 18.04 is working and the latest Ubuntu daily build too.
<wxl> therry: did you check the hashes of the iso as well as checking the install media at boot for defects?
<therry> yes
<wxl> that is a 64 bit chip right?
<therry> yes E7300 core2duo
<wxl> ok try this: we do store a few days of dailies.. try going back and seeing if you can find anything there.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/
<wxl> bisect it by starting with the oldest then the one in the middle, etc
<wxl> one more thing.. what is your install media?
<therry> DVD
<wxl> hm i'm confuzzled. 
<therry> I have loggin/password on others tty, but account
<therry> I am downloading the '2019-04-12 14:48' version.
<therry> (sorry: but I have no acount)
<guiverc> therry, fyi: i've run daily 19.04 on c2d-e6850 & c2d-e8300 without issue, I'd suggest 'check install media' option to ensure your download/write were good..
<therry> "Check disc for defects => check finished: no errors found"
<therry> But the title is "Lubuntu 18.10" (I burned the version '2019-04-13 22:30')
<therry> My hardware:
<therry> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7300 @ 2.66GHz
<therry> Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5N7A-VM
<therry> GPU: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (reva1)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^ do you have any idea what's going on here? there's also someone on support that's having problems with 18.10.. some weird edge case?
<tsimonq2> I have no clue.
<tsimonq2> therry: What exactly are you doing to get to that point?
<wxl> therry: did you try to do the bisect i suggested?
<tsimonq2> Waaaaait a minute.
<tsimonq2> NVIDIA graphics...
<tsimonq2> Oh noes.
<wxl> ????
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Super janky nvidia graphics no less
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> +1 on bisecting it.
<tsimonq2> Some graphics Fun landed recently, iirc.
<wxl> how far should they start with the bisect? i suggested recent dailies but perhaps beta would be better?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, Beta.
<wxl> got that therry ?
<therry> The '2019-04-12 14:48' fails immediatly with "ISOLINUX 6.04 20181203 ETCD Copyright...." (before the boot menu)
<therry> But it's an old DVD RW. I no longer have a blank DVD. Tomorow I will try with an USB key (if my motherboard support that, not sure...)
<wxl> core2duos aren't THAT old
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> 12 years max
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Merom debuted in July 2006. wow.
<therry> With the  '2019-04-13 22:30', I can choose my langage, I have the boot menu, I can click to install, I have the blue waiting menu (titled Lubuntu 18.10), then it ends to a black screen with a blinking underscore. On F2, F3, F4, ... I can log in, but I have no account. 
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you boot that guy with `nomodeset` in the commandline?
<wxl> @lynorian: maybe a suggestion for the manual in the advanced or tips and tricks section would be dealing with kernel parameters
<therry> NVidia 9600GT is OK with Ubuntu 19.04 daily build.
<therry> Same behavior with nomodeset
<therry> I'm going to sleep. This is my email, if I can help or install others versions: vtitux@gmail.com. Tomorow, I will try to install beta version, if I can use an USB storage.
<wxl> therry: pop by tomorrow and let's see what we can figure out together
<therry> Ok. bye
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Try acpi=off once
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Therry ^
<tsimonq2> Does anyone have a machine with an NVIDIA graphics card handy that they can test something with on the latest daily?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have a Dell Inspiron 7720 laptop that has a Nvidia gt650m.
<tsimonq2> Could you boot the latest daily on it?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yup. Let me zsync it. Just got home so you'll have to give me a few.
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: does this suggest we don't ship support for korean? https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/browse/disco/langpacksize$8 see bug 1810634
<ubot93> Bug 1810634 in fcitx (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu-19.04] It is missing Input-Method like fcitx-hangul while installing Input Method Framework." [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810634
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/packages.conf$12
<wxl> @tsimonq2: tl;dr we intend to support all languages.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so how do we deal with the fact that there are different packages for fcitx?
<wxl> because we do NOT and HAVE NOT had fcitx-hangul
<tsimonq2> I don't know.
<wxl> we've seeded fcitx since 16.04 and none of them have hangul
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 what am I supposed to be doing with this daily?
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`
<tsimonq2> What's the output?
<wxl> ew we're seeding the gtk fcitx stuff
<tsimonq2> eew
<wxl> here's all the input methods.. we should probably make sure that we deal with the ones (like anthy and hangul) that are language specific
<wxl> looks like we need a task to fix fcitx ugh
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9sFZ5QCGB3/
<wxl> also i seem to remember ui-qimpanel is messed up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@tsimonq2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9sFZ5QCGB3/], THAT'S AWESOME
<tsimonq2> omg
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> so
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2 [THAT'S AWESOME], no you're awesome
<tsimonq2> <3
<wxl> yup i remembered right https://github.com/hmollercl/lubuntuPhab/blob/master/Tasks/%E2%9A%93%20T162%20remove%20fcitx-ui-qimpanel.html
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Could you try rebooting that (thus, wiping everything) and running this instead? `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall --package-list /run/ubuntu-drivers.autoinstall`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yup. Standby
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<wxl> i hate to say i agree with mint buttttttttttttttttttttt https://github.com/linuxmint/mintlocale/issues/61
<ubot93> Issue 61 in linuxmint/mintlocale "LMDE 3 only: Fcitx does not work (Qimpanel not visible)" [Closed]
<lubot> <kc2bez> Another paste @tsimonq2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2T5KZ7Tff6/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Another paste @tsimonq2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2T5KZ7Tff6/], What about `cat /run/ubuntudrivers.autoinstall` in that same system?
<lubot> <kc2bez> nvidia-driver-418
<lubot> <tsimonq2> AHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb2aab93235d2: Start Adding boot options for tips and tricks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb2aab93235d2
<lubot> <kc2bez> No problem. Anything else?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not right now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In a few though
<lubot> <kc2bez> Let me know, I'll be here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10787f3c31fa: Add enter key or right to boot menu and escape to go out submenu of grub] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10787f3c31fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T64: fix fcitx packages] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so what was the deal with all that nvidia business? like what's the conclusion?
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://imgur.com/a/Ko9IdhH
<wxl> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> ;) ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> YASSSS
<wxl> are we going to seed nvidia-driver-*?
<tsimonq2> nuh uh
<tsimonq2> welll
<tsimonq2> eh
<wxl> i mean
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> we'll have to
<wxl> especially *US* :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Apparently maté shipped a thing.
<wxl> i'm sure ubuntu can justify canning old ones
<wxl> well it's only 390, 410, and 418
<wxl> so that's not terrible
<tsimonq2> Let's see if OTHERS do it
<wxl> if they don't make sure to check the logic
<wxl> if they're thinking that no one in their right mind would use a computer that old.... that might not apply to us
<tsimonq2> None of nvidia-graphics-drivers-* are seeded
<tsimonq2> sooo
<tsimonq2> hmm
<wxl> O_O
<tsimonq2> sooo wtf XD
<wxl> is that thing already in ubuntu?
<wxl> if so we could have kc2bez test ubuntu with no network connection and see if it's fuxxored
<tsimonq2> ^ please do
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sure
<lubot> <kc2bez> No go.
<tsimonq2> aaaHA
<wxl> yup
<wxl> i'd call that Not Good™
<wxl> like they need to fix that
<wxl> and we need to make sure to seed the stuff
<wxl> of course we have to figure out what all the stuff is... cuz it's mroe than just nvidia
<wxl> unless we put in that it's a requirement
<wxl> can you do an update-drivers check without the internet?
<wxl> like maybe it compares to some static database
<wxl> if so perhaps we could do a check before.. if they don't need any, who cares.. if they do, check for internet and issue a warning if it's not available
<tsimonq2> This isn't a new problem, I think
<lubot> <kc2bez> List reveals the available drivers
<lubot> <kc2bez> `ubuntu-drivers list`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3eeb9f0474ba: Add actually adding a boot parmater] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3eeb9f0474ba
<tsimonq2> Anyone want an easy C++ task?
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1125
<ubot93> Issue 1125 in calamares/calamares "License module doesn't understand not being required" [Open]
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/license/LicensePage.cpp#L69
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/license/LicensePage.cpp#L101
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/license/LicensePage.cpp#L110
<tsimonq2> Yeah, with this bug being here, it's all a little too last minute, I think.
<wxl> bummer
<tsimonq2> Let's release note how to install the drivers using ubuntu-drivers or software-properties.
<tsimonq2> I did find a few bugs with the license module too.
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> ugh
<wxl> or maybe just push that through
<wxl> as is
<wxl> with that additional note
<wxl> it's probably unlikely people are going to be toggling like mad
<tsimonq2> The more complicated, blocking bug: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1124
<ubot93> Issue 1124 in calamares/calamares "License module and contextualprocess together don't work correctly with global variables" [Open]
<tsimonq2> If that was working, I'd just ship it
<tsimonq2> But unless upstream or one of us can fix in the next 16 hours, I'm NACKing it.
<wxl> hm those seem related
<tsimonq2> That's because they are.
<wxl> @kc2bez: could you do a 19.04 install with no internet and file a bug? this will give us a good point of reference for which to add a note in the release notes
<tsimonq2> The latter issue means some Hackery, so unless someone's up for the job of writing another 150 line Python module to work around a one liner bug, nope.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG Blog] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<tsimonq2> ugh
<wxl> o_O
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG2e805471058a: Fill 19.04 release notes] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG2e805471058a
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> I had to set up the Herald rule for it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: could you do a 19.04 install with no internet and file a bug? thi …], Should I do it from live?
<tsimonq2> DO IT LIVE
<tsimonq2> I mean
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> will that work?
<wxl> i thought live works
<lubot> <kc2bez> Well I need some network at some point to file the bug.
<wxl> do it like this:
<wxl>  1. ubuntu-bug
<wxl>  2. it will ask you what to do with the bug-- save it
<wxl> wait
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> start over
<wxl>  0. install with no internet
<wxl>  1. boot installed
<wxl>  2. ubuntu-bug
<wxl>  3. save bug
<wxl>  4. plug in internet
<wxl>  5. ubuntu-bug /path/to/file
<lubot> <kc2bez> K. I was just trying not to wreck my current install.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh partition off some free space? XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> I could maybe swap a different drive in there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, I got one, nevermind me.
<tsimonq2> Nobody push to the blog repo for a bit, please.
<teward> *pushes a noop to the repo which does absolutely nothing*
<tsimonq2> *shot*
<tsimonq2> You were waiting for an opportunity to jump in, weren't you? :P
<teward> no i just happened to connect just now :P
<teward> perfect coincidence :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> It'll take a bit. I have to do some disassembly and reassembly wxl.
<wxl> no worries
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-16
<guiverc> i see issues above ^ :(  but all https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/ were clean (haven't done 3 secure-boot; looking at the 'ultracrap' again to see if I can reset that on, but couldn't find how last time..)
<wxl> OMG GUIVERC
<wxl> i can't believe you knocked all those out!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> WOAH
<tsimonq2> NICE!
<wxl> who's got a secure boot machine with efi?
<wxl> or
<wxl> guiverc tell me the specs of your machine and i'll see if i can't find the solution for you (dmidecode might help)
<guiverc> it's not mine; which is why I've sorta been careful.. but i may have just got it (reset all to defaults) - so I maybe able to last three :)  thanks wxl 
<wxl> ok THANK YOU
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG9676e7d21813: Add link to download page.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG9676e7d21813
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG2da9ff6a9749: Grammar, and link to the GRUB bug.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG2da9ff6a9749
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG71d384fa755d: Darn wxl and his anti-capitalization habit. :P] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG71d384fa755d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG2614479ad537: Describe new Calamares features more verbosely.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG2614479ad537
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGf52891dd31fb: Much excitement, very wow.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGf52891dd31fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGadfc6743a5cf: Credit highvoltage and mitya57, those awesome people.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGadfc6743a5cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb329d9e9d968: Give Raman a link too.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb329d9e9d968
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG927b91a7f28d: Verbosely describe LXQt changes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG927b91a7f28d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG180dacef0f6e: Give Chris a link.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG180dacef0f6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb329d9e9d968: Give Raman a link too.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb329d9e9d968
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG7b062e255793: I mean, I *guess* we should give teward a mention. 😝] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG7b062e255793
<tsimonq2> Dinner time. I'll be back to polish more.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG7b062e255793: I mean, I *guess* we should give teward a mention. 😝] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG7b062e255793
<wxl> oh @tsimonq2 you forgot to fix the spelling of Trojitá
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aww maaan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *grammar nazi spotted*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> For the blog, I hope so
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker just to be clear, that's NOT me, that's boo boo head over there
 * wxl points to tsimonq2 
<wxl> he can take his oxford command and stick it
<wxl> s/\(comma\)nd/\1/
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think you should be quiet, sit down, and learn some proper english
<lubot> * UniversalSuperBox runs away
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Woah! Calm down wcl
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *wxl
<wxl> yeah ok, i mean maybe boo boo head was too harsh
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hmmm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *hands a plate of poha to wxl to calm him down*
<wxl> dan XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<guiverc> the sony ultracrap "Secure boot failed  Your VAIO has detected an invalid operating system.."  Maybe it's just my settings.. but someone who's installed uefi before may need to check an install works.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> yeah ok, i mean maybe boo boo head was too harsh], Love you too, dumbass
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I MEAN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Smartass
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I MEAN
<wxl> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hi
<wxl> COC VIOLATION
<wxl> MUCH BANS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> the sony ultracrap "Secure boot failed  Your VAIO has detected an inva …], I will do it. If it's not urgent.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will do it tonight
<wxl> ew you didn't say it was a vaio guiverc my condolences
<guiverc> wxl - none needed - it's not mine (otherwise I'd have thrown it thru a window well ebfore now)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fighting with my Dell right now.
<wxl> sony = masters of proprietary garbage
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Acer machines da besht!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Where were the Grammer police here "Operation System not found"?
<guiverc> kc2bez, it spell checks :)
<wxl> um
<wxl> i think the grammar police would be more concerned about the grammer 
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> wee woo
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *looks at wxl glaring at dalton*
<wxl> headed home
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cya!
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl @tsimonq2  bug 1824910
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ack thanks :)
<guiverc> kc2bez, wouldn't users connect to wifi/web before they tried to add additional drivers, or is the ubuntu-drivers set to autorun on first boot (before they have a chance to connect)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I would expect most people to connect but if they can't or don't we should probably be able to install the display drivers.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't set to autorun now but @tsimonq2 was looking to add it to the installer I think.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d7132065565: Add nomodeset to tips and tricks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d7132065565
<wxl> thanks @kc2bez 
<wxl> i guess i should target this bug at calamares settings or something @tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> maybe not
<wxl> it does seem to be a bug in ubuntu
<wxl> this is the same behavior with ubuntu right, @kc2bez ?
<guiverc> wxl, i have a xubuntu downloaded, but how would i look.. (if that would help), but wouldn't a fix be having a ton more stuff on the ISO - which will annoy more (due size) than it'd please I suspect...
<wxl> guiverc: it's a catch-22, especially when without the drivers one ends up with an apparently non functional system
<wxl> my *GUESS* is xubuntu would behave the same. afaik this is something built into the instller
<guiverc> my hardware is pretty generic so don't notice things needing extra drivers..  (my wacom pen works due kernel)..   I'd +1 including for those without internet & a growing ISO size over keeping size small.  (can't work out how much of my current 2gb thumb-drive is used by current daily iso)
<wxl> oh yeah if you don't have need of proprietary drivers it's pretty much irrelevant
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T64: fix fcitx packages] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64#925
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd93a2051614d: added 1810634 to disco known bugs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd93a2051614d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T64: fix fcitx packages] bagjunggyu (Jung-Kyu Park) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64#928
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T64: fix fcitx packages] bagjunggyu (Jung-Kyu Park) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64#929
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> this is the same behavior with ubuntu right, @kc2bez ?], I didn't try that but I can tonight if you think it will help.
<teward> matrix death confirmed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<teward> nah, those using Matrix as their secondary mechanism here are dead (which includes wxl)
<teward> it just flopped off here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Niiice
<cheburnet> Hi, devs, I have some troubles booting from nightly build of 19.04, I have already complainted in #lubuntu. Ubuntu Core 18.04 was booting fine today on the same machine.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [nvidia-driver-418], why are you not using software-properties-qt for installing nvidia drivers :P ??
<cheburnet> 4.18.0-16 boots fine, 4.18.0-17 doesn't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cheburnet [<cheburnet> Hi, devs, I have some troubles booting from nightly build of 19.04, …], If anyone can reproduce this, or if they come back, ping me please
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I was having issues earlier, but then I did a checksum and my ISO was incomplete. had to redownload.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [If anyone can reproduce this, or if they come back, ping me please], If someone can specifically reproduce and confirm that -16 is good and -17 is bad.
<wxl> @kc2bez yeah i think it would be important to see if it affects ubuntu...... and any other flavors. report the results on the bug report
<wxl> @teward: what IS the deal with matrix?
<wxl> afaik they didn't kill the bridges
<wxl> and i see noting on freenode about it
<wxl> nothing new from matrix.org since the original breach
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez yeah i think it would be important to see if it affects ubuntu.... …], ack. I will work on it tonight.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward: what IS the deal with matrix?], all I know is their connections died again 😜
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [why are you not using software-properties-qt for installing nvidia drivers :P ??], I did test that after I connected my netowrk and that works really well. It is a nice addition for us, thanks for your work on that.
<wxl> oh wait this is a new result
<wxl> the other day i wasn't even here so at least there's that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> After the release is done, I think as a team our next biggest priority, if you have the skills to help, is to go help fix Debian RC bugs for the Buster release: https://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/other/testing.html … The sooner these are fixed, the sooner we can get those fixes in Ubuntu, the sooner Buster is release, the soone
<lubot> r we get new stuff that we can fix in time for 20.04. … I can sponsor anything if there's proper rationale and paperwork.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They're down to 150. That should be doable if a few people (not just us) are on it
 * wxl assigns emacs bugs to @tsimonq2 
 * teward assigns all bugs to @tsimonq2
 * teward then spites @tsimonq2 with chaos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No seriously
<lubot> <teward001> seriously?
<wxl> fwiw none of these are our bugs
<teward> and I have enough on my plate prepping E-series NGINX uploads and the MIR bugs I'mma have to file...
<teward> not to mention the workload I have to add to the SEcurity team xD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone has spare time, ofc :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be going at it
<teward> I assume you have the requisite clothing and apparel for such self-flagellation then :p
<teward> *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nah man, it'll be fun
<lubot> <teward001> *silently sits in judgement upon you*
<wxl> as i read it there are 110 bugs that actually need work
<lubot> <aptghetto> Create a task: neighbourhood help … And add the relevant packages (linux, grub, emacs) we should fix
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to image>], EIN!!!!!! ❤️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [Create a task: neighbourhood help … And add the relevant packages (linux, grub, em …], Create a task called "push Buster through the door" and assign wxl, got it 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> as i read it there are 110 bugs that actually need work], Yeah, about that
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand status = spite
<lubot> <aptghetto> 110 bugs or 111 in Simons world
<wxl> there we go
<teward> four minutes later, *Matrix explodes again*
<therry_> Hello, I'm back (with ten new DVD-R)
<therry_> Yesterday I tried to install Lubuntu 19.04, but, after some minutes of a blue loading screen, it ended to a black screen with a blinking underscore (sometimes white, other times yellow)
<therry_> Ubuntu 19.04 is working and Lubuntu 18.10 too.
<therry_> My hardware is: CPU: Intel Core2Duo E7300, GPU: NVidia GeForce 9600Pro, MB: Asus P5N7A_VM
<therry_> Of course, I could install an other distro, or Lubuntu 18.10. But I thought my case could be usefull for you, to improve your distro (perhaps other people could be affected by my problem)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Can you get the 19.04 to boot with the nomodeset option?
<therry_> So, I'm available for the next 3 hours.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Odd that ubuntu would boot without it, but that's the only thing I can think of off the top of my head to try.
<therry_> Yes, nomodeset doesn't work. I also try with all free software, to avoid proprietary NVidia drivers, but it crashes too.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Is there a daily of the mini iso net install?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Wonder if we could get it installed with that, and if it would boot.
<therry_> Currently, I'm burning the beta version '2019-03-28 23:42'.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I haven't touched an nvidia gpu since I used an ion sff card with a pentium d, so I don't have much expereicne with them anymore :(
<therry_> What about iso net install? I don't understand
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I was wondering if you could use the net install on the system, if there is one for 19.04 and choose the Lubuntu packages, and then see if it would boot.
<therry_> Is there a verbose mode, during the boot, to understand what is wrong?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> You could try adding "nosplash debug — verbose".
<therry_> This is a new install. My current distro on this computer is Mint. Would you like I install Ubuntu 19.04, then switch to Lubuntu? I can try that later.
<therry_> The beta version is working (but with stranges hardware error, just before loading the desktop)
<therry_> Where can I found the others release, between 2019-03-28 23:42 	 and 2019-04-12 14:48, to disect?
<therry_> I tried a second boot with the beta, to read the hardware errors, but now, all is OK.
<therry_> I will try the last daily with the verbose mode...
<therry_> It reaches "Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes. (OK)", then nothing else. It stops here.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Can you switch to a TTY with CTRL+ALT+F5?
<therry_> Yes, but I have no account. Have you a magic password?
<lubot> <aptghetto> try ubuntu with pw ubuntu
<therry_> No, it's rejected
<lubot> <aptghetto> Then, I don't have a magic password
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Try lubuntu instead of ubuntu.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I know for xubuntu and kubuntu the live account matches the naming structure
<therry_> I'm booting Ubuntu 19.04, to install it on my harddrive. I will test lubuntu/lubuntu later...
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Final] has been updated (20190416)
<wxl> therry_: curious question: does an ubuntu install WITHOUT NETWORK work?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl should it?
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> i would expect it to not
<lubot> <acheronuk> really??
<therry_> Ubuntu install is in progress (from a DVD). I activeted the update from the network
<wxl> therry_: the key is having no network while it installs
<teward> wxl: you mean no *internet*, or no network whatsoever?
<wxl> no internet
<therry_> Installation is complete. Would you like I retry, without network? OK
<teward> yes
<wxl> please
<wxl> interesting that for beta none of the no internet testcases were performed http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/402/builds/190331/testcases
<lubot> <acheronuk> New isos landing by the way
<wxl> i know
<lubot> * acheronuk was talking to everyone and no-one
<wxl> also interesting: there's a bug regarding nouveau making nvidia grumpy with the installer in ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1822026
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1822026 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "[Dell Precision 7530/5530 with Nvidia Quadro P1000] Live USB freezes or cannot complete install when nouveau driver is loaded (crashing in GP100 code)" [Undecided, Triaged]
<wxl> no-one: No such nick/channel
<therry_> So, Ubuntu installation without Ethenert link is started. Wait and see...
<lubot> <aptghetto> What size has your /var/log/sddm.log?
<therry_> It's a live install and I can't reach the desktop (with Lubunto). How can I tell you this?
<lubot> <aptghetto> It was a question for everyone and no-one
<therry_> sorry
<therry_> Install is complete. I restart my computer
<wxl> @tsimonq2: didn't you fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1776748
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1776748 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Duplicated nm-applet (network tray icon) on panel" [Medium, Triaged]
<therry_> I reach the desktop. All looks good (except the resolution), without network.
<wxl> ok that's unexpected.. and unfortunate
<wxl> which drivers are you using? (`lspci -nnk`)
<wxl> GENERAL REQUEST FOR HELP: go through disco bugs at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects/opened and see if anything applies to us.. if it does add it to the known issues https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/blog/browse/master/posts/release/disco/final/post.md
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1822230
<therry_> lspci -nnk: Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
<therry_> | grep diver => nForce2_smbus, ohci-pci, ehci-pci, snd_hda_intel, forcedeth, ahci, pcieport and pata_jmicron
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: didn't you fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ …], No
<therry_> Great! The today daily build is working on my hardware. I reach the live desktop. Very ggod job!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> AWESOME!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe you could stick around and help us test some more ;)
<therry_> Yes, of course
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you have Telegram you could join there as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But we always have stuff to test :)
<therry_> I don't use Telegram. I'll be back here tomorrow (same hour)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb346f4983652: Fix Capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb346f4983652
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL264c53295c60: Add open link and keyboard shortcut to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL264c53295c60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: Add link for for portugues telegram group in website] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T49: 19.04 Release Notes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49#942
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66a2cda6163b: Add basic battery info to the panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66a2cda6163b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL59abb19310c7: Add Energy full and energy design full parts of panel applets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL59abb19310c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL487532991b0c: Add Energy Now and technology to battery] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL487532991b0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39a1a71f4d2b: Add launching power management prefrences from the panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39a1a71f4d2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf41d7f6217af: Add launch prefrences by right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf41d7f6217af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf1bdc6a6741: Add margin to qterminal prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf1bdc6a6741
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c087b3ca562: Add margin in actually correct place] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c087b3ca562
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66#951
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c8e74c4d188: Style history prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c8e74c4d188
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL339509ca3723: Add shortcut sort order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL339509ca3723
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1fa0a5e60908: Add / to search] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1fa0a5e60908
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c86f363b5ba: Add help second keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c86f363b5ba
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know why xenial has 5.5.1 version of qt libs but it seems to report 5.6.1?
<tsimonq2> I don't know.
<wxl> or maybe i'm misunderstanding
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> sorry
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-17
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Could you please mark some results on the ISO QA tracker? :)
<tsimonq2> I'd like to mark it as ready in case this is it.
<tsimonq2> (HOPEFULLY it will be! Fingers crossed! ...please?)
<guiverc> what results tsimonq2 ?  OKay ... new ISO build has emptied it all  :(    i'll start zsync
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just the testcases
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really REALLY appreciate your testing, you're the man guiverc :)
<guiverc> ps:  I'm assuming you mean these http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191454/testcases
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<guiverc> :)   (only 2 of theme!  cf. to phab....)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep :)
<guiverc> tsimonq2, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191454/testcases better now
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what do i do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1824910 ? it seems this would affect any system and isn't necessarily our bug.. but it seems we should have something in the notes.. or do we not have a bug re: drivers?
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1824910 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-drivers fail to install Nvidia divers without Internet connection in Lubuntu Disco Dingo" [Undecided, New]
 * wxl is confused, apparently
<wxl> did anyone finish the last three bits on the testing checklist? https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<wxl> OH SHOOT SOMEONE NEEDS TO TEST 18.10 → 19.04 UPGRADES
<guiverc> booting up my 8200 (fedora) in hopes I have a vm with 18.10 installed  (the fedora isn't used as much so has disk space...)  i could always install 18.10, dist-upgrade, reboot then do-release-upgrade on a box..
<wxl> guiverc: that'd be good. you shouldn't need to dist-upgrade. do-release-upgrade should refresh your cache and upgrade anything that needs to upgrade afaik. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#953
<guiverc> :(   it looks like i used it for some other test... i'd have to install 18.10 (not using my x86 box -- >30oC already & pentium4 ~= heater)
<guiverc> wxl, vm good enough?  (i'll do real hardware if I run into probs b/c I don't know vbox well enough)
<wxl> guiverc: yes
<wxl> guiverc: btw did you ever figure out on-screen keyboard with fcitx and your tablet
<guiverc> nah - but I don't really care.  it was only me trying to use that device (testing) as I'd like it to be used (if i used it as a tablet, me I like model m keyboards & real screens..)
<wxl> well i'd like to know how that works frankly
<wxl> there's likely a package we're missing
<guiverc> maybe later .. you'll have to ask me later as right now I'll focus on 18.10->19.04  (I can't trust my memory/concentration for 2 things..)
<wxl> no problem
<guiverc> it'll be real hardware... looking for thumb-drive  (though feeding birds first)
<wxl> pets?
<wxl> oooh anonscm.debian.org finally redirects to salsa.d.o
<guiverc> nah wild birds..  i could send you a photo link but I posted them g+  (120+ little corella today....)
<wxl> nice
<guiverc> parrots - so noisy is what most would probably say :)
<wxl> guiverc: whoa where are you that you have parrots?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> did anyone finish the last three bits on the testing checklist? https://ph …], Full disk install without encryption on efi with secure boot is tested. I have it that way only rn in my system
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> well i'd like to know how that works frankly], I used it once. Didn't pay much attention then. Want me to check it?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker remind me of context again?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I used it once. Didn't pay much attention then. Want me to check it?], I was talking about on screen keyboard here. Using fcitx.
<wxl> ah yes if you could that would be great. not urgent. add it to the task re: fcitx
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Full disk install without encryption on efi with secure boot is tested. I have i …], And here I was talking about the last 3 remaining bits of checklist. I see the full disk without encryption on efi systems is not marked there. I have it that way installed. No problems there.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker could you edit that table appropriately please?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But rn I am a bit busy. Will do as soon as I reach home.
<wxl> k
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: last little things before release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67
<guiverc> 18.10 installed on hardware (d780) & dist-upgrading now (320 packages to..)  --- reboot & do-release-upgrade will occur eventually
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG77f6a05561f1: emprettify known bugs format] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG77f6a05561f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG35bb1b94e170: missing parens] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG35bb1b94e170
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG071cd59b27c8: stupid parens] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG071cd59b27c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG7d8acdb0ba80: known ubuntu bugs link] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG7d8acdb0ba80
<wxl> i'm going to hit the hay but there is an upgrade item on the last bits checklist guiverc so you can update that https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67 THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] last little things before release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67
<guiverc> :)   i was expecting you to disappear before now... sleep well!
<guiverc> wxl, `do-release-upgrade -d` success  (18.10 -> 19.04)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: what do i do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubu …], I just saw this referenced in ubuntu-release, and it was rightly pointed out that Ubuntu and flavours will not ship the Nvidia propriatary drivers on media, so that will rightly fail
<lubot> <acheronuk> I suppose the bug is that this should fail gracefully, with an explanation to the user
<guiverc> stupid question; how do you `do-release-upgrade -d` using gui tools (18.10 to 19.04)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You enable upgrade for every version not just for long term release versions. Then check for updates and download them.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> While checking for updates. It should notify you that there is an update available which takes 18.10 to 19.04
<lubot> <acheronuk> @guiverc [<guiverc> stupid question; how do you `do-release-upgrade -d` using gui tools (1 …], pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE & … or … pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewGtk3 &
<lubot> <acheronuk> to force it ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [You enable upgrade for every version not just for long term release versions. Th …], Does this not work? @acheronuk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was actually trying it yesterday in my vm. From 18.04 to 18.10 but had to leave for some work. Haven't touched my pc since then.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @The_LoudSpeaker [Does this not work? @acheronuk], Yes, but I assumed they were looking for an equivalent command, not a method
<lubot> <acheronuk> my assumption may be wrong
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He said he was looking for a gui way.
<guiverc> thanks acheronuk, but I don't see those as what users would do (I'm trying to complete https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67 GUI upgrade item), The_LoudSpeaker I didn't find any option to in gui menus..  where was what you used?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] last little things before release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67
<lubot> <acheronuk> @The_LoudSpeaker [He said he was looking for a gui way.], What I posted is a GUI way
<lubot> <acheronuk> In fact, now I think, your method won't work until the release metadata gets updated, which it won't be until a day or so after release
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> thanks acheronuk, but I don't see those as what users would do (I'm tr …], It's in the same dialogue box which has additional drivers option. I for got the name. I will tell you in a bit. Give me 10 mins. Just reaching campus.
<guiverc> wxl listed GUI & TUI 18.10->19.04, I saw the do-release-upgrade -d as the text way..; expecting to find a menu option for gui (ie. menu; it could be the -d (development) means the menu item I'm looking for doesn't show yet..
<guiverc> yep - acheronuk, i was thinking as you.  (re: not showing yet)
<lubot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -d -f DistUpgradeViewKDE & … or … pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -d -f DistUpgradeViewGtk3 &
<lubot> <acheronuk> guiverc: that will work with the -d
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @acheronuk [In fact, now I think, your method won't work until the release metadata gets upd …], Yup! Correct.
<guiverc> it's late, I'm tired... I'll do it in the morning...  but thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#972
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 regarding galternatives https://forum.lxqt.org/t/lxqt-config-on-debian-recommends-galternatives/698/2
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> @wxl [<wxl> OH SHOOT SOMEONE NEEDS TO TEST 18.10 → 19.04 UPGRADES], If this still needs to be done let me know, and I can do it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @EgenhoferJ [If this still needs to be done let me know, and I can do it.], Please :)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Sure. :) Anything fancy you would like me to be on the look out for?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not particularly. Perhaps to see if the wallpaper and such changed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe poke around for 5-10 mins, just see if there's anything obvious
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Okie dokie artichokie :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Were there any final decisions on changes to the grub naming?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Just wondering so I can look for it. :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, no changes to the naming
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Here is something that bugs me and I haven't been able to fix.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> The paper icon theme applies to the FF launcher.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> But not to it's item in the window list.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Err, task manager?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wat o_O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's weeeird
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 19.04?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> 18.10
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Working on the upgrade.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> It's something I noticed a while ago that's been bugging the shite out of me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See what it looks like then :)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Will see if it continues in the upgrade :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @EgenhoferJ [But not to it's item in the window list.], which items?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> It's indicator in the task manager
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [which items?], See the two different Firefox logos?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [See the two different Firefox logos?], aaa, weid, ity doesn't happened to me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> unless...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remember seeing that somewhere in time
<wxl[m]> Someone want to send an image those of us not on telegram can see?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> throwing on imgur one sec
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, couldn't make it happen again
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> https://imgur.com/a/omCbILR
<lubot> <HMollerCl> update and see what happenes (including firefox update)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Working on it.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I've got slow DSL it takes time lol
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shouldn't be the case, but running apps with sudo makes the use other icon-set
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Hmm
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Weird. That doesn't explain Firefox though, since it's not being run with elevated priveleges
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $ lxqt-sudo featherpad …  (0x7ffc8c07de00) Warning: Icon theme "breeze" not found.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure why this ^ happens
<wxl[m]> One is in your favorites or pinned and one is the actual window or Taskbar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> One is in your favorites or pinned and one is the actual window or Task …], yes, but in my case both are equal
<wxl[m]> I have a suspicion breeze is upstream default but it needs investigation
<wxl[m]> That makes no sense @HMollerCl
<wxl[m]> Then it should happen with pcmanfm-qt too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what makes no sense?
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 some things on that last little things task are questions you're probably best at answering
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I mean yeah one is pinned one is not, but shouldn't the system icon theme apply for both?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 some things on that last little things task are questions you …], Oh, link?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @EgenhoferJ [I mean yeah one is pinned one is not, but shouldn't the system icon theme apply …], yes, that happens in my 19.04
<wxl[m]> Oh now I get what you mean sorry
<wxl[m]> Yeah i don't know..
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> https://imgur.com/a/omCbILR
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 scroll back dude [Unbreak Now!, Open] last little things before release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] last little things before release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> https://imgur.com/a/RAqjBJz
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> I have a suspicion breeze is upstream default but it needs investigatio …], and when you change icons to e-papirus, instead of breeze i wants to use elementyry
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Yay DSL
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 scroll back dude [Unbreak Now!, Open] last little things befo …], Fine XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @EgenhoferJ [https://imgur.com/a/RAqjBJz], I believe you will have to do an apt full-upgrade after discover.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure if discover does full-upgrade or only dist-upgrade
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Yep, probably. I've never bothered with updates on this VM so it's in need of a few before I do anything xDDD
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Well not never but it's been like 2 weeks.
<wxl[m]> Discover does full upgrade afaik. Right @acheronuk?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> So discover is set to allow pre release.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> But dist upgrade and fullupgrade are telling me there is nothing available yet
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Discover does full upgrade afaik. Right @acheronuk?], I'm sure muon does full-upgrade, not sure with discover
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @EgenhoferJ [But dist upgrade and fullupgrade are telling me there is nothing available yet], good
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde607062dd79: Add pcmanfm-qt and mobile devices] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde607062dd79
<guiverc> wxl, last night:  `do-release-upgrade -d` success  (18.10 -> 19.04) [on hardware]   which I took as your TUI item; gui? I didn't find.  acheronuk suggested "pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE & … or … pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewGtk3 &" but felt too complex for end-users to me..
<wxl> guiverc: he's right since there's no "normal" way to do it right now. that's essentially what's happening in the background, though
<guiverc> do you want me to do one?  (I'd have picked DistUpgradeViewKDE - but got a preference)
<wxl> yes please
<wxl> if it fails, do gtk3 and see if it fails similarly
<guiverc> added a '-d' to `pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE`  only thing noticed so far is "Upgrading 18.10 to version 18.10" http://i.imgur.com/FxEUkKC.png
<Logan> hey all - a question was raised in LP 1811489 about whether indicator-application-gtk2 needs to stay around for Lubuntu compatibility reasons. I don't see any reverse dependencies/recommendations for it, but can someone please confirm whether or not it's needed?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1811489 in indicator-application-gtk2 (Ubuntu) "Please remove indicator-application-gtk2 from Ubuntu" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811489
<guiverc> wxl, `pkexec do-release-upgrade -d -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE` succeeded, only thing was 18.10 to 18.10 message covered earlier; rebooted to 19.04 & looks good
<wxl> guiverc: that message may be par for the course since it's not released. glad it all worked. THANK YOU!
<guiverc> also forgot to say - that was in vbox vm
<guiverc> yeah I assumed it was b/c of -d option forcing it
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you get those full disc encryption/efi/secure boot installs done?
<kc2bez> wxl: I would test it but I don't have anything with secure boot.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-18
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why don't we include *with* encryption without internet as one of our things?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: why don't we include *with* encryption without internet as one …], I dunno, add it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wrote it from what I could think of off the top of my head.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be up late tonight (I wouldn't be surprised if it turns into all night)
<wxl> ok for those of you that don't have secure boot, there's two new ones: full disk/no encryption/BIOS/internet and full disk/no encryption/EFI/no secure boot/internet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just got home, but once I get settled, I'll go through the release announcements with a fine-toothed comb and add a bunch of images/GIFs
<wxl> i've put out some calls for help on the secure boot ones
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have a spare machine with secure boot
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is this not an issue anymore? the question about whether or not there were missing drivers? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1824910
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1824910 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-drivers fail to install Nvidia divers without Internet connection in Lubuntu Disco Dingo" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: is this not an issue anymore? the question about whether or not …], ...what's your question?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the inspiration to that was, i think, therry and their problematic install due to missing drivers. i later saw some suggestion that the new daily solved their issues.. can you confirm or deny?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I still don't know what you mean. We don't have ubuntu-drivers in Calamares by default.
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> i think this bug is confused
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have a secure boot laptop with NVIDIA graphics I'm digging out to test
<wxl> ok great well let me know how the nvidia goes because that's the question
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> this bug report reads like "i couldn't install drivers that are remotely available because i had no internet" and that's not a bug XD
<kc2bez> I think it should be invalid. Proprietary drivers won't get included on the ISO.
<kc2bez> I submitted the bug
<wxl> i think having them in the iso makes a lot of sense
<wxl> that said, we also have no way to install the proprietary drivers 
<kc2bez> If we can, yes.
<wxl> (in the installer)
<kc2bez> get them included that is
<wxl> because of that, i think i'll make https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1815354 into a bug about THAT
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1815354 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "BCM 43142 driver not installed - no WiFi" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> er, i guess that one's the same problem, huh. i'll make a new bug.
<guiverc> wxl, "Full disk install without encryption on a BIOS system with internet" was done via "Full disk install without encryption on a BIOS system"  (it didn't mention internet, so I didn't remove it..)
<kc2bez> Right, if you have broadcom and nvidia no dice for sure
<wxl> maybe select drivers should be included? certainly anything networking
<wxl> guiverc: oh duh i'll specify that
<wxl> so what does ubuntu do? what do they have on the iso? someone want to look into that?
<guiverc> ditto "Full disk install without encryption on a EFI system without secure boot with internet"
<kc2bez> They don't have it on the iso either.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One big, big, BIG question: are there any legitimate release blockers, from people who have been poking and playing with the ISO?
<kc2bez> Rik mentioned there was chatter on another IRC channel.
<wxl> this should amke things more clear https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<kc2bez> guiverc: Are you doing the FDE on a bios system? I can do that if you want.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> css as for stylesheet?
<wxl> headed out talk later
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [css as for stylesheet?], Yeah
<guiverc> kc2bez, booting the system currently; but if you want to do it.. I can switch to efi+no.internet+encrypt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know some things from css
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what is needed?
<kc2bez> guiverc: That would be good, my laptop is old enough that it doesn't have EFI for an option.
<guiverc> :)
<lynorian> Do we have the hashes for 19.04 finally yet?
<wxl[m]> We might or we might not lynorian 😂
<kc2bez> Luks on BIOS with no Internet passed. I will update the task.
<kc2bez> Er. Checklist rather.
<lynorian> is the only way to update from 18.10 to 19.04 do-release-upgrade on the command line
<lubot> DarinMiller was added by: DarinMiller
<wxl> hey there!
<lubot> <DarinMiller> That worked.
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Lubuntu does not like restarting on my laptop.  Same hang as mentioned after install.
<wxl> weird
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller [Lubuntu does not like restarting on my laptop.  Same hang as mentioned after ins …], Does the Beta work?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What about 18.10? 18.04?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <DarinMiller> No idea, this is the 1st time ever installing Lubuntu.  WXL wanted someone to test using EFI with/out encryption and internet.
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/50451/error-fixing-recursive-fault-but-reboot-is-needed
<lubot> <DarinMiller> that a few days old....
<lubot> <DarinMiller> I suspect an NVidia driver install may fix the issue as this labtop is quite stubborn without it.
<wxl> i agree with that notion
<lubot> <DarinMiller> OK. success with and without encryption using internet.  Rinse, repeat without internet?
<wxl> yes please
<lubot> <DarinMiller> As expected, the lack of internet failed to detect my location.  It also defaulted to a different HD on the PC...  non-encrypt install in progress.
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> @DarinMiller does ubiquity offer any sort of warning or complaint about the fact that it can't install proprietary/third party drivers if there's no internet?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Yes, it had a warning "blah, blah, blah ... No internet.... blah, blah...." I will read it more carefully on next install.
<wxl> that will suffice, actually
<lubot> <DarinMiller> non-encrypt EFI w/o internet successfully booted....
<lubot> <DarinMiller> home stretch...
<lubot> <DarinMiller> This computer does not satisfy some rec. reqs. for install.... install can continue, but some features disabled.  The sytem is not connected to the internet.
<wxl> oh you mean with lubuntu?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> That's what the install says when not connected to the internet.
<wxl> but i mean with lubuntu or some other flavor?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Lubuntu
<wxl> yeah i meant with other flavors
<lubot> <DarinMiller> OH, duh you said Ubiquity, not Calamares.  If i remember correctly, Ubuiquity skips the "updates during install" option if internet is not available.
<wxl> but it doesn't offer a warning?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Truth be told, I have not tried a non-internet install in while.
<lubot> <DarinMiller> I will check shortly....
<wxl> thanks
<lubot> <DarinMiller> OK, encrypted without internet successly booted... now switching to Kubuntu 19.04 to test no internet...
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Lubuntu boot faster from USB than Kubuntu...
<wxl> :)
<wxl> thanks for the testing! want a thank you in the release notes? :)
<lubot> <DarinMiller> I also have to delete maybe-ubuity from the boot line to live boot this laptop under kubuntu... Calameres handles it without issue.  Actually, its the maybe menu that was slow, removing that option, boot time was similar.
<wxl> i'm so glad not to have to deal with ubiquity anymore. what did maybe-ubiquity do?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> No need for release note mention for my sake...
<wxl> ok :)
<lubot> <DarinMiller> It's the intermediate menu that gives option to go straight to install or live boot.  This laptop hates that option with specifying nomodeset or specifying the intel modeset...
<lubot> <DarinMiller> So If i skip internet, a radio button says "I don't want to connect to wifi network right now".... not really a warning as much as a default acknowledgement.
<wxl> ah
<wxl> hm curious
<wxl> ok thanks again for the help
<lubot> <DarinMiller> I can still check the install 3rd party sw install and wifi hw, so that must be included in the ISO.  I assumed that was downloaded as I always choose the internet option.
<wxl> oh interesting
<lubot> <DarinMiller> "Download updates while installing' is grayed out (but "checked"), but no actual "warning".
<lubot> <lynorian> should that checkbox be grayed out?
<wxl> huh bizaarre
<lubot> <DarinMiller> When connected to the internet, it's active.
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Anything else before I head to bed?
<wxl> nope that will do thanks!
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Alright, glad to help.  TTYL
<wxl> sleep tight!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b290c1b3541: Generlize no more 32 bit upgrades] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a658d6d64ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a658d6d64ea: No that section was going backwards use old section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a658d6d64ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL299c4832c18a: Update chaging new release versions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL299c4832c18a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG2608d9269cb8: added 1825286 to disco known bugs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG2608d9269cb8
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker in case you were still interested, no need to worry about those efi+secure boot tests
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Final] has been marked as ready
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68#988
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Ubuntu SSO for Phab] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#990
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Ubuntu SSO for Phab] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#992
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#994
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED5459d6839080: platform.disco -> platform.eoan] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED5459d6839080
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Eoan is the name
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Eoan Emu?
<kc2bez> Eoan Eland XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't know the animal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> EAGLE XD
<teward> proof or it's a lie
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Egret!
<teward> oh that reminds me
<teward> Simon: I have to apply some Zimbra upgrades this weekend, there'll be an hour where you'll be without mail.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> proof or it's a lie], See Launchpad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> Simon: I have to apply some Zimbra upgrades this weekend, there'll be a …], Mmkay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Would you be able to do it on Sunday?
<teward> then you're going to get the flood of SPAM!  *laughs evilly*
<teward> why Sunday?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> EAGLE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> why Sunday?], Because I have to work all day
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to image>], HAHAHA
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> EANGRY EAGLE
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Oh, it's definitely Eoan.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Would you be able to do it on Sunday?], c'on let teward search easter eggs.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [c'on let teward search easter eggs.], XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In an hour or so I'll enable CI builds for Eoan and axe builds for Cosmic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> After I publish the announcement ;)
<teward> @tsimonq2 it'll be something like late Saturday evening lol
<teward> so no worries there.
<teward> in the interim...
<teward> *accidentally sprinkles crap into all the repos on PHAB*
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> People still use Zimbra?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I had it in my mind they went out of business.
<teward> you're behind the times they still exist xD
<teward> Zimbra is owned by Synacore
<teward> but the product is still Zimbra.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I still use exchange primarily, with Kolab close behind.
<teward> Synacor*
<teward> yeah well I needed an easier-to-maintain hosted mail system that I can offer to those who would rather ME host their mail for them as SaaS than run it themselves or trust Google xD
<teward> :P
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Makes sense!
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I've been really liking KolabNow for my non-corporate needs.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> It's a lil pricy though :(
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> But after the MSoft data breach that left a number of my emails exposed, I had to switch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Eeuuu!! Euon!!?? What happened to Eagle?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan
<teward> @EgenhoferJ Yeah, but I needed something heavy in Open Source world because that way it's not costly :P
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Makes perfect sense!
<wxl[m]> Release day on my birthday is new
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<lubot> <teward001> coincidences are interesting aren't they wxl
<kc2bez> Happy birthday wxl
<lubot> <teward001> GOD I love that I have a local copy of the ISO mirrors xD
<wxl[m]> I don't even like disco
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Happy birthday wxl!! Treat us now.
<wxl[m]> Is that how it works? Give me my presents!
<lubot> <teward001> *gives wxl a half-bottle of water*
<lubot> <teward001> there's your present :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> happy b-day wxl!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *sets up a bot to send wxl birthday wishes every 2 mins*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> This is your present wxl.
 * wxl[m] drinks teward's back wash
<lubot> <teward001> lol
 * kc2bez slides wxl an adult beverage. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One more for you:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *sets up a bot which helps wxl to reply to correct chats*
 * teward slides wxl the Souls of the Damned. (https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/898/913/451.jpg)
<wxl[m]> https://lubuntu.me/disco-released
<kc2bez> Lenny can't find that right now ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lenny is so cute♥️
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oooo, Lenny!!! does we have Lenny for disco?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG59190ed7c6b7: August -> July.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG59190ed7c6b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGa47d9160742c: Add the YAML.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGa47d9160742c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Released! … https://lubuntu.me/disco-released/
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Wait your birtday is today wxl?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Mine too! Happy birthday!
<wxl[m]> No way! Happy birthday!
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Yeah!! rocking the ole 25 today
<wxl[m]> Oh yeah we don't have A Dingo Lenny!
<wxl[m]> I'm the answer to life the universe and everything
<wxl[m]> We need a Lenny that's a dog doing a disco pose
 * kc2bez is not it
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Lenny that's a dog"
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> wait.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @EgenhoferJ [Mine too! Happy birthday!], Happy Natal Day to both of you!
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "We need a penguin that's a dog"
<kc2bez> I have 0 artistic ability
<tsimonq2> Upgraded to Eoan :D
<kc2bez> Big difference? XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA8a07c03602ba: Remove Cosmic, add Eoan.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA8a07c03602ba
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I have 0 artistic ability], same here, If I would have to do it I would do a dog house and say that the dogt is inside dancing disco.
<tsimonq2> Cosmic nuked from the CI.
<tsimonq2> Eoan bootstrapping.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @HMollerCl [same here, If I would have to do it I would do a dog house and say that the dog …], Made me think of Snoopy dancing in the Peanuts Christmas special.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Eoan bootstrapping.], I think I have to be jealous.  … Can’t currently access my computers so I can’t join in the fun.
<tsimonq2> haha :)
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Here is not updated to disco https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Here is not updated to disco https://lubuntu.me/downloads/], Uff, I can't right now :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is the one? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/disco/release/ ? because the modified date is not from today.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what about torrents, do we have?
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/disco/release/lubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Schyken[m]> I'll start seeding 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> AYY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Lubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Released! … https://lubuntu.me/disco-released/], But in download section on lubuntu.me I see only disco beta builds.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [But in download section on lubuntu.me I see only disco beta builds.], I'm aware
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When will be the stable iso released?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [When will be the stable iso released?], It already has been
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When does it come on the download section?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When someone edits it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<kc2bez> Patience grasshopper.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68#995
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Do i look like a grasshopper to you @kc2bez ?
<kc2bez> No, sorry, it is a quote.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! Lite then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68#996
<wxl> //word// doesn't work for italics -- can someone change the //'s to *'s or _'s?
<wxl> this should have been done. did we at least get social media done????
<teward> simon == slacking so probably not :P
<wxl> he did say he was "going to be up all night" though i din't hear heads or tail from him
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> this should have been done. did we at least get social media done????], Twitter/Mastodon, Reddit done
<kc2bez> Telegram too.
<teward> @tsimonq2: Blog posts, slashes don't work in there.
<teward> go fix it :P
<wxl> UGH I HATE THIS BLOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<wxl> i'm about ready to throw this
<wxl> you owe me BIG time, @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> UGH I HATE THIS BLOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG], LET'S FINALLY SWITCH IT TO NIKOLA ALREADY
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> USE GHOOOOOST
<teward> ***BURN IT ALL DOWN AND USE DJANGO!***
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oh god please no
<teward> ... that wasn't a suggestion.
<teward> *lights the site on fire*
<lubot> * UniversalSuperBox lights teward on fire
 * teward is already on fire
<lubot> <teward001> lol
 * kc2bez throws teward into the ice cold lake so he is not on fire anymore
 * teward boils away the lake because pouring water on the fire just makes it burn hotter
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> IT WAS ALWAYS BURNING SINCE THE WORLD'S BEEN TURNING
<lubot> <tsimonq2> WE DIDN'T START THE FIIREEE
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> NO WE DIDN'T LIGHT IT BUT WE TRIED TO FIGHT IT
<wxl> oh well that's as good as it gets
<wxl> shouldn't i remove 14.04 since it's april?
<wxl> formatting is messed up at the top
<wxl> not sure why
<lubot> <teward001> i blame SImon :P
<teward> I also blame Simon
<teward> so does wxl :P
<wxl> to be fair, i blame raphael who added all these darn add ons :/
<wxl> but ultimately it's simon's fault, so yeah, simon
<wxl> @tsimonq2: remove 14.04 because unsupported, right????
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<teward> i haven't seen a 14.04 EOL announcement yet :P  *shot*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> don't talk to Simon
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: remove 14.04 because unsupported, right????], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mac versions????
 * wxl slaps @HMollerCl
 * teward slaps everyone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja, there are links for mac version in 14.04!!!!
<wxl> omg wtf yeah and some of the links are like cdimage.u.c/../xenial/../..14.04.1..
<wxl> people are smoking some stuff
<wxl> SIMON
<lubot> <tsimonq2> WHAT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I blame Raf
<lubot> <teward001> STOP SMOKING THAT CRACK SIMON ;p
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's simon's fault
<lubot> <teward001> I blame @UniversalSuperBox for reasons 😛
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good thing is thar there are no versions for amiga.
<wxl> SIMON go fix the emphasis on the release ntoes (//) and the alignment at the top of the downloads page
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mac64 version for Intel Macs, 2006 and beyond. After 14.04, use 64-bit version.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 let me know when the downloads page is updated. Will ya?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't do anything for the next three hours
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You guys know that XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [it is], Ohh yeah. Thanks! Checked just now.
<apt-ghetto> Would it help, if I upload the release notes fix to the BLOG repo?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Would it help, if I upload the release notes fix to the BLOG repo?], Actually, yes
<apt-ghetto> Ok, then I will start the work *now*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Twitter/Mastodon, Reddit done], You guys also have an instagram page. Not updated since over an year.
<lynorian> we do?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Ask @tsimonq2
<wxl> @tsimonq2: he doesn't have access though does he? and i have no way to land it
<apt-ghetto> And teward? Before he burns down?
<lubot> <teward001> its already on fire heh
<wxl> the front page is all 18.10 too :/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we need a release announcement for 16.04.6. i'm going to link to it on the downloads page at https://lubuntu.me/xenial-6-released/
<wxl> can someone confirm the magnet link
<wxl> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:88c3a3917cf34385e08ab1f1c88c8c80fc8d0188&dn=lubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3A6969%2Fannounce
<apt-ghetto> magnet link works
<wxl> ugh nothing in the release notes about 32 bit
<apt-ghetto> On downloads page: The 19.04 content should be in <div class="xbox"> instead of <div class="entry-content">
<wxl> supposedly it is
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#1YDdOAPkDyPz85nWPUOfrA
<wxl> what's weirder is that if i close the div on 9 all the text gets shifted right
<wxl> left, sorry
<Schyken[m]> Do any of you know of a good mobile torrent client for Android? I'd like to seed the torrent from a few different networks if possible.
<wxl> there
<wxl> took out the xboxes around the buttons and xboxed the whole thing
<wxl> makes the lts buttons weird tho
<wxl> fixed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1118808407635574784?s=19 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<kc2bez> Disco with the Dingo of course! XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh. My. Gawd. https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1118834229893267462?s=19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T49: 19.04 Release Notes] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49#1003
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T1: Lubuntu 19.04] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T1#1006
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66#1008
<lubot> <teward001> *assigns more work to wxl*
 * wxl glowers at @teward001
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66#1011
<wxl> i just spent I DON"T KNOW HOW LONG working on this god forsaken blog
<wxl> do NOT mess with me
<lubot> <teward001> no but this is GOOD work
<lubot> <teward001> the task: go get a drink of water 😛
<lubot> <teward001> so you don't explode/overheat :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66#1013
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure your changes are in Markdown too, so I don't overwrite them
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66#1016
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66#1018
<tsimonq2> OHAI
<tsimonq2> I HAVE RETURNED
<kc2bez> \o/
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> I need to leave in like 10 mins
<tsimonq2> But for now...
<tsimonq2> I'll get branches set up
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA8d6ea96d589b: Change the default branch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA8d6ea96d589b
<tsimonq2> Branches made for most of the branches.
<tsimonq2> I don't think the schroot tarballs are set up yet on prod. :P
<tsimonq2> (Therefore, builds won't work for now.)
<tsimonq2> I'll become concerned if our Eoan builds keep disappearing into /dev/null even after the archive begins bootstrapping.
<tsimonq2> Anyway, be back in a while.
<wxl> teward: http server or imgur for media on the telegram/irc bridge? not sure hot the server works but here's the relevant bit in the configs https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/blob/1bf8226d56897977842a096b18235f89a6513aca/src/config.defaults.js#L28 and here's info on imgur https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/blob/develop/extras/Imgur_README.md
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL116a69a1da79: Remove 32 bit hash checking paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL116a69a1da79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2289fd32832f: Add hashes for 19.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2289fd32832f
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 19.04 is out! https://lubuntu.me/disco-released | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<veg_> helllo
<veg_> hey
<lubot> <Neyder> We are on olpc xo !!!
<krytarik> ..Wut?
<lubot> <Neyder> krytarik: i just got to boot lubuntu on OLPC XO 1.5
<krytarik> Ah, that's an actual thing - ok then! >_>
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When I run a live usb and chroot into my current lubuntu installation, I get an error while running sudo apt update.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It says unable to resolve host. But I have internet access
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/0Gf9Tiar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://pastebin.com/0Gf9Tiar], This is the output
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe there are problems with the connection to server, can you ping it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am facing same problem in other distros also. I will try pinging and let you know. What should I ping to?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> All the urls that appear there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in.archive.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Might be a dns problem
<wxl> looks to me like every url failed
<wxl> did we miss our meeting?
<kc2bez> Yeah.
<kc2bez> There was a little something going on.
<lubot> <Neyder> @Neyder [<reply to image>], 18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> There was a little something going on.], Yes, wxl was trying to center the text
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL888e849ae9d9: Make the release checklist more complete. Closes T66.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL888e849ae9d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T66: make new release checklist] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T66#1024
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL5b779e742462: Much indenting, very wow.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL5b779e742462
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you did not include all the things i put in the task
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you did not include all the things i put in the task], Yes I did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What did I miss?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: nope. you only included gathering bugs from the iso tracker
<wxl> go back and look
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Gather known bugs from Launchpad and [the ISO QA tracker](http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/) (possibly automate this) to put on the blog post.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nuh uh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Launchpad is there
<wxl> that's one of three things that were listed in the original task
<tsimonq2> Two of three
<tsimonq2> Two of which were condensed into one
<tsimonq2> Making it two of two
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> gather known bugs from the likes of (perhaps automate this):
<tsimonq2>     ISO tracker reports
<tsimonq2>     Lubuntu Packages Team
<tsimonq2>     all of the packages on Launchpad
<wxl> well it's not really sufficient to explain it. i think it's quite likely to be forgotten what the two differences are 
<tsimonq2> What do you suggest?
<wxl> include both of the two things re: launchpad
<tsimonq2> (Or do you just want to automate it already? :P)
<wxl> eventually, not now
<wxl> that will help me remember
<wxl> because afaik if a bug is filed against something not in our packageset and is changed to something that is, lubuntu packages team isn't necessarily subscribed
<wxl> so the two ways of looking at it are important
<tsimonq2> ok
<kc2bez> wxl: did you notice they updated your chromium bug?
<kc2bez> They didn't quite recreate the issue correctly.
<wxl> yeah i need to get back to that
<wxl> i was pining about it
<wxl> they used thunderbird didn't they?
<kc2bez> and 17.10 Ubuntu
<wxl> yeah well thunderbird has its own settings for http/s handling
<wxl> and they override anything else on the system
<wxl> ANYTHING ELSE
<wxl> i just re-discovered this yesterday
<kc2bez> Interesting.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm going to set up a cronjob to automatically update blog posts with the contents of the repo.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: then you need a way to tag drafts. i guess leaving out the yaml.
<wxl> or commenting it
<tsimonq2> I'll figure it out :)
<wxl> it is so weird how the littlest things are sometimes the most time consuming
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/944
<ubot93> Issue 944 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [Open]
<tsimonq2> Yeah, heh.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thanks for diagnosing that. <3
<lubot> <lynorian> Oh wow 19.04 branch is now in manual I forgot I did not merge it to master yet
<tsimonq2> I manually checked it out on prod. :)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> For anyone looking for pcie nvme m.2 drive, this is onsale at newegg
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> https://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=Homepage_SS-_-P4_20-326-251-_-04192019&Index=4
<kc2bez> Wow wxl nice sleuthing. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGff81d46b19e9: Fix markdown syntax] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGff81d46b19e9
<tsimonq2> Let's see if cron is going to work.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG97c844def9c0: Add final to post-list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG67448dff3af9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG67448dff3af9: Add an update-posts script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG67448dff3af9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG3577dba8b3b5: Change file permissions on update-posts.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG3577dba8b3b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG70782af34a51: Add the page divider.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG70782af34a51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGda8613d88feb: Only update changed posts.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGda8613d88feb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG3e17e08d6f4e: Syntax is cool.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG3e17e08d6f4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG7a1ea557b931: Add some parentheses.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG7a1ea557b931
<tsimonq2> YES
<tsimonq2> It works!
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> coooool
<kc2bez> \o/
<tsimonq2> So, I wrote a script that fetches the commits but doesn't actually pull them, sees which posts are updated, pulls the changes down, and then only updates those posts.
<tsimonq2> That now runs once a minute.
<kc2bez> sweet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG85dc00fd9fc3: Add infra data loss blog post.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG85dc00fd9fc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG28b04724e14d: Change to blockquotes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG28b04724e14d
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/PWp51BAzn-8
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-20
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Haven't seen it jet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Watching
<wxl> this guy omg
<wxl> "distrotube"
<wxl> i'm already facepalming
<tsimonq2> ik XD
<tsimonq2> He's one of the more rational and nice Linux YouTubers, I'd say.
<kc2bez> It wasn't bad, I watched.
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu starts at 23:00
<wxl> jeez thanks
<wxl> "elle ecks cute"
<wxl> sddm not well themed.. "hideous"
<tsimonq2> I saw
<tsimonq2> And yeah, I say "ell ecks cue tee" and "ell ecks cute".
<kc2bez> Not sure what was up with discover but he had the same issue in Kubuntu.
<wxl> "it is the future"
<wxl> he agrees with firefox
<wxl> but complains about not having thunderbird (i still disagree)
<tsimonq2> I personally use Thunderbird...
<wxl> i use it at work and that's it
<kc2bez> I use both
<kc2bez> Trojita and thunderbird
<tsimonq2> Ends at 26:50
<wxl> i use mutt at home
<tsimonq2> Nice review,
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hipster XD
<wxl> more like old fart
<wxl> it's fast
<tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> Down with html mail.
<wxl> yup
<kc2bez> Distrotube likes gopher too so maybe you guys have something in common. XD
 * kc2bez runs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGd7e92e2acc66: Welcome to the Eoan EANIMAL!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGd7e92e2acc66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGf48c941bfd94: Upload to Eoan.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGf48c941bfd94
<wxl> hey, man, i USED gopher
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.04.1 => 19.10.1] (lubuntu)
<kc2bez> As the other old fart in the room, me too.
<wxl> like not as one of these "retro" things
<kc2bez> Just not any more.
<wxl> how many moons are you?
<kc2bez> 41 trips around the sun.
<wxl> ah, yes, we have near parity
<wxl> OMG AGAIDA CONfIRMED MY BUG
<tsimonq2> OMG WHAT
<tsimonq2> WHAT IS THIS
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:19.04.4 => 1:19.10.1] (lubuntu)
<kc2bez> Is it turning cold outside?!
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6EQnJsTEHw
<tsimonq2> wxl: WHERE IS AGAIDA AND WHAT DID THEY DO WITH HIM
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> he found some new behavior i didn't find either
<tsimonq2> "I did it more than 10 times but couldn't reproduce it. I don't have Debian or Ubuntu but the distro shouldn't be important if there's a bug."
<tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6cf62c82d0f8: Upload to Eoan.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6cf62c82d0f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6cf62c82d0f8: Upload to Eoan.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6cf62c82d0f8
<wxl> "Would you please paste the name of that none-existent file (or attach a screenshot)?"
<wxl> um, i actually did both, dummy
<wxl> MULTIPLE TIMES
<tsimonq2> XD XD XD
<kc2bez> Many pastes!
<tsimonq2> Upgrades to 19.04 enabled.
<kc2bez> He couldn't see it on the little screen.
<kc2bez> XD
<tsimonq2> People should soon start upgrading, if they didn't already. It Begins.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: How small was his screen again?
<tsimonq2> 4x2?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING11ee8c548cb8: Revert "Cherry-pick several beneficial upstream patches."] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING11ee8c548cb8
<tsimonq2> Now Calamares builds should pass again in the CI.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGa587ee263445: Add a new changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGa587ee263445
<kc2bez> Hey, did an release update on my work machine cosmic --> disco That was enough for a no-change-friday :)
<tsimonq2> nice :D
<tsimonq2> I'm already on Eoan, suckaaas XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: So for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Configure OEM: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
<tsimonq2> Would another desktop icon be fine, do you think?
<kc2bez> This weeekend's project on my desktop here.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<wxl> hm seems cluttered
<tsimonq2> Right, I was wondering how we wanted to do that.
<tsimonq2> I have the technical part down. Just the UI of things...
<wxl> "Yes, I saw them after reloading the page."
<wxl> dude, they were at the top
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hacky, but really plausible idea.
<tsimonq2> So you remember how we can set boot flags based on GRUB entries, right?
<tsimonq2> And that Ubiquity uses that to decide what to do, right?
<tsimonq2> We can like, do that.
<wxl> that might work
<tsimonq2> Have a super simple systemd unit which runs a script to check for that boot flag.
<tsimonq2> Meaning, OEM mode boot.
<tsimonq2> If it's there, we can just cp the desktop entry over the existing one.
<tsimonq2> It'll just be named different and do different things.
 * tsimonq2 digs in the Ubiquity codebase...
<wxl> seems reasonable
<tsimonq2> wxl: I thought about it because I was reminded of this: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/revision/1995
<tsimonq2> So, I can also dig in that code.
<wxl> OMG TSUJAN CONFIRMED MY BUG
<tsimonq2> OMG WHAT
<wxl> ew maybe-ubiquity
 * wxl pukes in his mouth
<tsimonq2> No, not even that.
<tsimonq2> Although, agreed. :P
<wxl> i know
<wxl> but i saw it
 * kc2bez looks in a mirror darkly
<wxl> it's like when you accidentially search for medical oddities and you can't unsee it
<kc2bez> I keep reading the words...
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/view/head:/tools/boot/disco/boot-amd64#L570 "only-ubiquity" eew
<tsimonq2> But that's our line to look for.
<tsimonq2> wxl: OUUU I found it.
<tsimonq2> cat /proc/cmdline
<tsimonq2> That'll give us command-line arguments.
<tsimonq2> Check this out: https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/tree/scripts/start-ubiquity-dm#n14
<wxl> "For me, there is a serious problem here"
<wxl> but tsujan, what about this feature that actually has a huge affect on users?
<wxl> "to hell with that noise"
<wxl> oh well, maybe i should count my blessings that he's being helpful :)
<kc2bez> Gotta make hay when the sun shines.
<tsimonq2> wxl: "Duck and crawling away ..." XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: Configure OEM] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#1025
<tsimonq2> wxl, kc2bez: Can one (or both) of you read over what I just wrote on that task? ^
<tsimonq2> I want to make sure it's understandable.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: Configure OEM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#1027
<tsimonq2> cool
<kc2bez> Sorry, I am back. tsimonq2 on second stage of install were you thinking autologin and autostart remainder of install?
<tsimonq2> I was thinking autologin to the desktop and have an icon, just like before, which users have to manually start.
<kc2bez> Ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [https://youtu.be/PWp51BAzn-8], I saw half of the video. Noice …  Gonna add it to watch later. One of the best distro reviewers I have ever seen.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Heya! Peps! Why so silent? Everybody asleep or what?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can anyone tell me what are the key differences between kernels 4.15.xxx and 5.xx.xxx ??
<tsimonq2> Yeah, sleep I guess :)
<tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker: Check out Kees Cook's blog, he always does a nice overview.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker: Check out Kees Cook's blog, he always does a nice o …], Will do. Thanks!
<lubot> Ipinkang was added by: Ipinkang
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oof
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Onto the third time now.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> This is a hardware failure I fear :(
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you are looking for more information, use the QR code in the picture
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Lol
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> That did literally nothing. Just stated that a process was unable to start and to restore a previous backup.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: golang-google-grpc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3 => 1.6.0-3ubuntu0.18.10.1] (lubuntu, ubuntu-mate)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-21
<guiverc> wxl - i'm always impressed with your replies to user ... you do great work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why does lubuntu 18.04 doesn't ship with snapd?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Why does lubuntu 18.04 doesn't ship with snapd?], AFAIK at that time snap had a bug that consumed memory even if no snap packages where in use. So it was left out of seed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Only lubuntu left it? Not others?
<Rosiey> Where do i find the option to update lubuntu 19.04 ?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Roisiey, are you trying update from 18.10 or just do normal package updates?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Rosiey [<Rosiey> Where do i find the option to update lubuntu 19.04 ?], from which version?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> 👍
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-13
<teward> wxl @wxl23 so they've reproduced it when a file is deleted from the S3 store - my guess is the backend provided by DO deleted the file or some cleanup process did that, and that's what led to the existing issue
<teward> at this point I just want them to state a better error
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl23 @kc2bez @tsimonq2 if we're deleting files from the datastore in the backend that's the problem - that needs to not happen because the assumption is S3 hosted files will stay there perpetually
<lubot> <kc2bez> Agreed, that seems like the wrong way to remove them.
<lubot> <teward001> correct.
<lubot> <teward001> also upstream indicates the files shouldn't be removed in these cases anyways
<lubot> <teward001> so my 'bug report' is to use a better error message
<lubot> <kc2bez> moar detail would be nice.
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <teward001> To quote upstream dev:
<lubot> <teward001> We could raise a more tailored error message here (“File data has been destroyed in the backing storage engine and can not be recovered.”), but the expectation is that S3 is a permanent datastore. If you destroy data in S3 manually, that will generally break Phabricator, just like Phabricator would break if you deleted some rows in 
<lubot> the database or some of its source code.
<lubot> <teward001> so i just want a more useful error message there
<lubot> <teward001> even with that expectation because some users with deployments of things are... um... 'stupid' is one word but eh
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab39c2c2239e: Update to current directory] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab39c2c2239e
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL22872e30f6f7: remove other uneeded dependencies for html will make snap build faster and is…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL22872e30f6f7
<lubot> <lynorian> ouch snap stuff is not updating to latest commit when building and I don't know why
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL961d89b4b449: update libreoffice.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL961d89b4b449
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4742fbd41403: Update libreoffice_calc.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4742fbd41403
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdeb1fdb3992b: Update calc-save.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdeb1fdb3992b
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef8d3e62e33a: Update calc-specialcharacter.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef8d3e62e33a
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0921d87c51e7: Update calc-link.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0921d87c51e7
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [ouch snap stuff is not updating to latest commit when building and I don't know …], Which branch is it on?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which Git branch?
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> Calamares dev briefly talks about Lubuntu implementation of Calamares plus plans for the future of Calamares (switching to C++ & QML) … Lubuntu is a lightweight Ubuntu, which installs LxQt. There are a few Calamares modules for Ubuntu-derivatives that are developed by Lubuntu. Usually I’m an “eager upstream”, and I think that m
<lubot> odules should live upstream. This module, automirror, is really distro-family specific though and I’m happy to see that it’s good code (smart enough to fetch cached GeoIP results) and maintained downstream – and if Lubuntu needs something, they know where I live on IRC. (Edit 2020-04-09: not LXDE, LxQt – I said I don’t pay much attention to what th
<lubot> e environment is, eh.) … https://euroquis.nl//calamares/2020/04/08/calamares-q1.html
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you for sharing @MichaelTunnell
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you know why lxqt.org is offline?
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt.github.io/issues/41
<ubot93> Issue 41 in lxqt/lxqt.github.io "lxqt.org is down: Connection reset by peer" [Open]
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [do you know why lxqt.org is offline?], currently being merged with knome.org?
<wxl> X'''D
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> lol
<lubot> <RikMills> welcome to the collective!
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> We Are Korg!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Resistance is futile.
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> wait a second . . . KDE sucks at naming stuff so instead of Korg which might be good they would likely just call it KBorg
<lubot> <lynorian> @tsimonq2 [Which branch is it on?], right now it is just from   source: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual.git I did  not tell it to use a branch so wouldn't that be master by default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [right now it is just from   source: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual.git I …], It should be, hm
<lubot> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1872551
<lubot> <RikMills> does that happen in Lubuntu?
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl you did the drivers tab did you not? ^^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didi that tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills ^
<lubot> <RikMills> Then presumably you were able to test it at the time, and still can?
<lubot> <RikMills> I don't have a nvidia box spare
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did, I had concerns however on how it would be affected in secure boot environments
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will ask to test in software-properties-gtk then we now if it is a *-qt problem or software-properties-*
<lubot> <RikMills> ack. thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> done
<lubot> <RikMills> great. and good night
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-14
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 should I land https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88 ?
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add wallpapers from wallpaper contest.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 should I land https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88 ?], Go for it. Land it manually if you have to
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add wallpapers from wallpaper contest.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And make sure the SDDM wallpaper is also updated
<kc2bez> Copy that.
<kc2bez> It should be pointed to the default one. Is that what we want?
<kc2bez> Ok. @tsimonq2 wxl I have an issue. I can't seem to get the default wallpaper to work with SDDM.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Ok. @tsimonq2 wxl I have an issue. I can't seem to get the default wall …], Did you check the symlink in our SDDM theming?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Somewhere in there we have a png file hard-coded
<kc2bez> Yes. I tried swapping the actual image for the symlink too. All it seems to render is a white background.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does the wallpaper work once you log in?
<kc2bez> Yes. and I can xdg-open the wallpaper
<kc2bez> I can actually open it from the SDDM symlink using xdg-open
<kc2bez> Does sddm want a certain format?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wall.png is symlinked to ../../../lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So probably png
<kc2bez> I will try converting the image to a png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I mean, you might be able to keep it as a jpeg, but you'll just have to edit the theme config I'd assume
<kc2bez> I could try that too I suppose.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That should at least point you in the right direction
<kc2bez> ok thanks for the help. I will let you know what I find.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries
<guiverc> does anyone know anything about package libuno-sal3 off the top of the head  (looking at lp 1872565, looks like debian packages added to system created fail.to.upgrade to me)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1872565 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-desktop is preventing upgrade to 20.04" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872565
 * guiverc marking incompleted; package matches deb bullseye
<kc2bez> Part of libreoffice? https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libuno%2Dsal3
<guiverc> Thanks Dan
<kc2bez> np
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I think I figured it out. If the configuration file is pointed at a png it wants a png image but if it points at a jpg that works too. SDDM can't seem to handle the transition on the fly like a image rendering application. So I need to either change the SDDM configuration or the image.
<kc2bez> That being said, I like one of the other wallpapers for SDDM better.
<kc2bez> https://imgur.com/a/j3j6FLW
<guiverc> kc2bez, I love that image on sddm !
<kc2bez> I fixed this up a bit it the bottom was cut off worse before. https://imgur.com/a/MdNBwJk
<kc2bez> I like that too
<guiverc> I prefer the blue sky myself (for sddm); the second is our default desktop isn't it (I forget sorry)..  I'd vote sky for sddm
<kc2bez> Yes, the second is our default.
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTd0e18c3b524c: Add wallpapers from wallpaper contest.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTd0e18c3b524c
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04.2 => 20.04.3] (lubuntu)
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#3289
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KPZ4fJyHJN/
<RikMills> $ grep -ir get_dependencies *
<RikMills> softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py:def get_dependencies(apt_cache, package_name, pattern=None):
<RikMills> softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py:                    for dep in get_dependencies(self.apt_cache, pkg.shortname, 'nvidia'):
<RikMills> softwareproperties/qt/SoftwarePropertiesQt.py:            for dep in get_dependencies(self.apt_cache, pkg.shortname, 'nvidia'):
<RikMills> so looks like the software-properties-qt driver page port was incomplete
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wow, I wonder how I didn't notice it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it looks easy to fix
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only add the method
<lubot> <HMollerCl> problem is how to test it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe we can send a diff to that guy
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f4a1f69992a: Update .gitignore] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f4a1f69992a
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [maybe we can send a diff to that guy], he says it fixed it!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good! now I need to remember how branch is done in launchpad....
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-artwork [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.3]
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1779
<ubot93> Issue 1779 in lxqt/lxqt "release documentation" [Open]
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, filling up my inbox today over at LXQt XD ^
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-15
<lubot> Alrond was added by: Alrond
<guiverc> Maybe we need to re-do Lubuntu plymouth?  (I could have misunderstood; comment 9 of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1872669)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1872669 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "BIOS logo reappears after the Lubuntu dots" [Low, New]
<lubot> rogdevil was added by: rogdevil
<lubot> <rs2009> Hi all, I've been developing Krob Linux for the Raspberry Pi
<lubot> <rs2009> based on KDE
<lubot> <rs2009> t.me/kroblinux
<lubot> <rs2009> Anyone interested?
<lubot> <teward001> probably the wrong place to advertise your own distribution
<lubot> <rs2009> not advertising, really :)
<lubot> <rs2009> Its just asking if anyone is interested :)
<lubot> <teward001> which you should do in the offtopic channel not the Lubuntu Devel channel.
<lubot> <rs2009> Ah
<lubot> <rs2009> Reposting there
<kc2bez> Fresh bug today: bug 1873008
<ubot93> Bug 1873008 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "package lubuntu-grub-theme (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: error creating symbolic link './boot/grub/themes/lubuntu-grub-theme/icons/ubuntu.png': Operation not permitted" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873008
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker might be of interest to you ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker might be of interest to you ^], I will take a look. Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The symbolic link to the logo is failing. Idk why. It didn't the last time I tried.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I also have some other changes regarding the same package. Will fix along with them.
<kc2bez> wxl: We haven't had an iso build in a couple of days. Wondering if you know/noticed anything about that.
<wxl> oh?
<kc2bez> 20200413 is the "latest"
<wxl> looks like everyone is behind
<wxl> might be good to ask release if they didn't forget to turn the dailies back on
<kc2bez> Tomorrow is freeze.
<kc2bez> Do they normally turn them off?
<wxl> perhaps they did for the beta?
<kc2bez> Strange, here is today's log https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/focal/daily-live-20200415.log
<wxl> yeah totes a release question
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The livefs is still building though.
<kc2bez> I'll let it perk for a bit.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-16
<kryten> So it seems fixing the CD Image theming for Lubuntu doesn't even have a Phab task and got lost again?  (I've provided CSS sufficient for this about the same time last year, is why I still bother about it.)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kryten [<kryten> So it seems fixing the CD Image theming for Lubuntu doesn't even have a …], Wait, you did?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, so you know about the thing with Canonical Web Team revamping the CSS right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I apologize for missing it if you did
<kryten> You don't remember.. :'(  And yeah.
<kryten> We've chatted in PM at the time.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To be fair, it's been a hell of a year for me. I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't remember such an event
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (And that's all I'll say publicly.)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, can you resend it please?
<kryten> Yeah, I know.  And I also know someone else had it on their plate, so I figured it's gonna be done sometime, but it's been silent for some time now..
<kryten> Yeah, I'll pastebin it.
<kryten> http://paste.openstack.org/show/2gJg6K5puJ019jl3lTYe/ - notice it still refers to xnox's temp image, since that'll have to be uploaded properly then.
<kryten> http://paste.openstack.org/show/krpHzdeRSejvQSX5wi3G/ - noticed one thing that changed since (overflow), added a workaround for the custom header CSS that is still there, and added comments.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, is there someone who can remind me how to git push to launchpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do I need to modify the changelog?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1872551
<kryten> https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/+git/software-properties - well, given there is this since before you asked even, it seems you got the basics down there though?..  And yeah, add a changelog entry as previously, with "(LP: #1872551)" appended.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1872551 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-qt: nvidia driver version switch fails" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872551
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kryten [<kryten> https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/+git/software …], thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, I had some doubts because I normally use github and phab, not launchapd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills I put you as reviewer, is ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/382349
<guiverc> a strange observation; default install on a box wants to write MBR to floppy-drive???  (I only recently activated floppy in bios for lubu support on askubu)
<kryten> -@tsimonq2: Ah, I remember now, last time I just disabled the whole current custom style.css, that's why I didn't have to hide the scrollbar violently or care about the custom header.  Which I still think looks much better than a mix of the two, and also in line with the rest of the Ubuntu family.
<kryten> -@tsimonq2: If you are going to base the redesign on my suggestions, then I'd fine-tune it a bit more still.
<kryten> The pending Phab task for a new (any really) favicon on lubuntu.me would also apply to this one btw (which still has the old one even).
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5402de5f62b5: Update version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5402de5f62b5
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [@RikMills I put you as reviewer, is ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/so …], No, I can't review or upload
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [No, I can't review or upload], Ok, will have to put @tsimonq2 then
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [Ok, will have to put @tsimonq2 then], I got the debian apt guy/core-dev to look in the end. He made his own changes, and uploaded a modified fix
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So no need to merge mine?
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [So no need to merge mine?], he rejected yours
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good, thanks!
<lubot> <RikMills> he commented on it, so go see
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 👍
<lubot> <RikMills> bonus is, it's his fix now. ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, he did a more smart thing, instead of having the same function in 2 places, he moved it to a gtk/qt independet file
<lubot> <RikMills> yes
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c0e1bc23a60: Update wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c0e1bc23a60
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff8494e0385b: specify path in sddm configuration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff8494e0385b
<lubot> <rs2009> Found a bot for GitLab repos, in case your interested in using it for GitLab repos, if you have any (`https://integram.org/gitlab/csWpboS8VzG`)
<lubot> <rs2009> I tested it for my distro and it works well
<lubot> <rs2009> @gitlab_bot
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09596225796f: Update wording on CPU usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09596225796f
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl fix accepted into proposed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good to know
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL118833cf1640: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL118833cf1640
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> so the reason LXQt site is down is because their nameservers are pointing to generic Gandi servers. It looks like it was updated just a few days ago .  . . hopefully it doesnt mean what I think it means (squatter) ]
<lubot> <kc2bez> That would be most unfortunate.
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> they would have had to let it lapse for months to let that happen so I super hope they didnt do that but I dont know why they would randomly reset the nameservers to generics. its pretty weird to say the least
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @rs2009 [Found a bot for GitLab repos, in case your interested in using it for GitLab rep …], We don't have any
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [To be fair, it's been a hell of a year for me. I wouldn't be surprised if I didn …], It has been like that for everyone.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @rs2009 [I tested it for my distro and it works well], Which distro? Links please.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, we like lugito more. ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [It has been like that for everyone.], I hope that your year hasn't been as horrible as mine has
<wxl> also he fails more spectactularly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I hope that your year hasn't been as horrible as mine has], Same.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> also he fails more spectactularly], XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I miss killing lugito.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will be back very soon I promise lugito. :)
<kc2bez> Shall we have a meeting?
<wxl> sure why not
<kc2bez> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey everyone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm here
<kc2bez> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<wxl> o\
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> XD
<kc2bez> Nice to see you here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's good to be here.
<kc2bez> We're into final freeze territory now 
<tsimonq2> Absolutely.
<tsimonq2> Crunch time.
<tsimonq2> So, a couple of things we'll need for release.
<tsimonq2> I've dedicated time on my calendar for Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Do we have tentative release notes yet?
<kc2bez> I have to start over, so no
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Also, are you going to be around on release day if I wanted to show you the fun infra magic?
<tsimonq2> Ack. :(
<kc2bez> I will be around
<tsimonq2> Honestly, what I'd do is just start with what we have for 19.10.
<tsimonq2> We can use that general format.
<tsimonq2> Plus, I'm going to want something like an FAQ.
<tsimonq2> Well, our users are the ones (probably) wanting it. :P
<tsimonq2> I'll get a doc started right now.
<kc2bez> Sweet, thanks
<tsimonq2> Next, how are things looking on the QA front? I know jphilips has been really energized when it comes to that but I'd like to know where we stand as a flavor.
<wxl> i just want to toss in that i've been concerned about this particular issue for a while now and have had no chance to follow up on it. every time i have time, it only seems to be for a few minutes https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1334
<ubot93> Issue 1334 in calamares/calamares "failed install with manual partitioning & existing scheme" [Open]
<kc2bez> I am concerned as well, we need it in the release notes at the very least.
<tsimonq2> I will dig into that once I have release noted started.
<tsimonq2> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<tsimonq2> Ping me with what you need.
<tsimonq2> After I look into that issue, the main task is being cleaned out.
<tsimonq2> Anything we can't do in point releases or for the final is being punted.
<wxl> regarding that issue, you can see we need to try to build a new util-linux and perhaps kpmcore4
<tsimonq2> wxl: That issue is consistently reproducible, correct?
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: https://notes.lubuntu.me/DiVO5X1lQtGE3BWVjhkgjg# - right now it
<tsimonq2> Ooops, returned too early.
<tsimonq2> It's just a copy of the 19.10 notes.
<kc2bez> Thanks 
<wxl> tsimonq2: again, not my bug report but i do know that azdays had it popping up and that drove him mad ultimately. see discourse on that
<tsimonq2> I'll go and 20.04ify it.
<tsimonq2> I'll get a daily syncing now.
<kc2bez> I need @teward001 to send me a login for notes. Telegram will do.
<wxl> fwiw azdays is MarkF on launchpad
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ohh, the name is familiar.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Go ahead and shoot him an email, so we can get this done ASAP.
<tsimonq2> He's used to my nag emails at this point. :P
<kc2bez> Okie dokie I will send another.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think this particular issue drove him to stop contributing believe it or not but it seems guiverc has had some experience with it too
<guiverc> sorry I'm not sure which issue you're talking about
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ouch. That's pretty bad. Do you want do attempt some recon?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: re: Cala manual partitioning.
<wxl> i'm not even sure if we have a clear description
<wxl> but i do know that others can reproduce it
<wxl> so i was thinking of building fresh util-linux and kpmcore4 and throwing it in a ppa and letting them see if they can reproduce then
<guiverc> yep - loads of experience (one box only though)
<kc2bez> guiverc do you have others with the same number of partitions?
<tsimonq2> I'll have packages in a PPA within the hour.
<guiverc> most probably; d780 (slightly newer, same outside box) but it has debian instead of ex-suse & extra lubuntu instead of xp
<kc2bez> I think the number of primary partitions is sort of a key component to the bug
<kc2bez> If I understand correctly
<guiverc> I can check/compare..
<kc2bez> So when cala goes to replace the partition it tries to actually create a 5th which is a no-no. 
<kc2bez> not so much cala but sfdisk
<wxl> well supposedly
<kc2bez> Yeah, I got no scientific data to back up my claim
<guiverc> if it's partition bound, I can create a like setup on dc7700 (hp) or d755-8 for testing
<kc2bez> It might be worth a test.
<kc2bez> On the upside I landed the artwork and it is in the daily.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: If you could please get a setup that can reliably reproduce the bug, I'll have packages for you to test.
<guiverc> the box it occurred on has 2 primeary partitions; 5 extended within a primary 
<tsimonq2> Alright. I have a daily now, let's see.
<tsimonq2> What kind of things are in those partitions?
<guiverc> sda1 primary losexp, sda2 extended, sda5 swap, sda6 sys (18.04), sda7 home (18.04), sda9 sys (20.04), sda8 home (20.04); all ext4 except for ntfs + swap
<guiverc> s/losexp/xp/  (red alert 2 game)
<kc2bez> There was a call in #-flavors to update this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! I've been really busy lately
<kc2bez> It is commonplace for all of us I think.
<tsimonq2> wxl: My understanding with this patch is that it's only a util-linux thing.
<tsimonq2> wxl: kpmcore seems to only be modified in order to more verbosely log the output.
<wxl> tsimonq2: right
<wxl> and we are way behind on util linux
<kc2bez> Debian is too, I think we are in sync.
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl where are we at with the LibreOffice issue?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wit the current setup we have problems when printing and importing as pdf
<kc2bez> Ok, I hadn't been following the upstream bug.
<guiverc_l> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JM29wEHD-6BvCjhLsM-Nv9iZLHMDgbgE/view?usp=sharing    (partition scheme as viewed in kde partition manager)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> workarounds are, uset gtk vcl or use cairo, but cairo crashes when started libreoffice 2/o app (weiter, calc, etc..)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> upstream bug is solved in version 7.x
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 7.0 actually
<kc2bez> Thanks Hans
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (which we won't ship)
<kc2bez> Right, we need to release note it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> couldn't log into codi
<kc2bez> Send @teward001 a request for a PW
<kc2bez> He had to rebuild it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok
<kc2bez> Strange, I landed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88 but it still show open.
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add wallpapers from wallpaper contest.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88
<tsimonq2> Patch building in https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/util-linux-patch
<tsimonq2> Last build in Focal took 5 mins, so we'll have testable packages shortly.
<tsimonq2> (Add 10-15 minutes for builder queue, publishing time, etc.)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I would really appreciate it if you could test this on real hardware please. ^
<tsimonq2> Meanwhile, I'm firing up a daily in a VM to see if I can repro myself.
<guiverc> ack; I take it boot live, add PPA (update/upgrade) & test installs on boxes (d755-5 mentioned earlier esp.)
<wxl> kc2bez: i bet that's due to our little missing file bug
<kc2bez> Sorry I wasn't following I was typing in another screen
<kc2bez> The cala issue?
<wxl> the fact that your diff is still open
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Yep. Like I mentioned earlier, make sure you can actually upgrade to it first. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 we should ask people to test in our channels.
<kc2bez> Oh yeah, most definitely I don't know what to do with it now though wxl
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3294
<wxl> kc2bez: leave a comment on it and not worry about it right now
<guiverc> tsimonq2, fyi: maybe a couple/few hours..
<tsimonq2> guiverc: No worries, just check in with me when you can.
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#3298
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Smart package removal] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#3303
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#3307
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#3311
<tsimonq2> kryten: What's the best way to test that CSS you have?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-17
<kryten> tsimonq2: I've used a combination of the Stylus addon for Firefox and the latter's Style Editor for this, but you could also just open the latter and replace the current custom CSS with the suggested one.
<tsimonq2> kryten: Okay.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Where were you having issues creating a repository?
<lubot> <rs2009> @The_LoudSpeaker [Which distro? Links please.], Krob Linux
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl Where were you having issues creating a repository?], Phab I think.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Phab I think.], Right, but he should have access
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just checked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If he doesn't know how, that's a different question
<lubot> <kc2bez> Gotcha, maybe that's it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl Where were you having issues creating a repository?], The issue is I don't know how to do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [The issue is I don't know how to do it], Ohhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When are you available to see how?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will ping you when I am
<lubot> <lynorian> hey sorry I missed meetup I had more sleep schedule problems
<kryten> So y'all, wrt re-theming pages like <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/> so it sucks less after their update a while ago, for the top image should we a) go with <http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/lubuntu/lockup.png> as xnox created and suggested earlier, b) just use the default one as also seen on <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/>, or c) redo the first ...
<kryten> ... so that the "cdimage" part uses a smaller font size or even go with "releases" there too?
<guiverc> tsimonq2, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210806/testcases/1701/results/  ; read my comments, but installation failed:  sfdisk --force --append /dev/sda failed to creat partition on disk; 10 packages updated from ppa, I didn't log out though, want me to try that?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [@N0um3n0 we should ask people to test in our channels.], Ok ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kryten> So y'all, wrt re-theming pages like <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/> so it sucks less after their update a while ago, for the top image should we a) go with <http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/lubuntu/lockup.png> as xnox created and suggested earlier, b) just use the default one as also seen on <http://
<lubot> cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ [<kryten> So y'all, wrt re-theming pages like <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/ …], I say either a or c, depending on how far you want to go.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @guiverc [<guiverc> tsimonq2, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210 …], wxl and @kc2bez how do you make sense of this?
<guiverc> just attached ~/.cache/calamares/session.log to 1864787 (from `sudo -E calamares -d` run)
<lubot> <wxl23> @tsimonq2 [wxl and @kc2bez how do you make sense of this?], i'm no expert and i get dizzy reading the partitioning part of the cala logs, but it sounds to me like the proposed fix isn't fixing it
<kryten> -@tsimonq2: Yeah, meanwhile I've just gone ahead and resized it. >_>
<Dansdario> Hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 19. Here can I find some help?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The correct channel for that is #lubuntu
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 The failure looks the same. I wonder if cala (probably kpmcore) needs to be rebuilt against the change.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 The failure looks the same. I wonder if cala (probably k …], Do you want to do an ncr of kpmcore then Cala in the PPA?
<lubot> <wxl23> Probably what we need
<lubot> <kc2bez> Was thinking out loud a little but that was my thought process.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> JFDI :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you can't, I can hop on my computer
<lubot> <wxl23> Cant
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can't right now either.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Will do
<lubot> <wxl23> THX
<lubot> <kc2bez> "on the clock" technically
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 [THX], Ofc
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ditto on the thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [If you can't, I can hop on my computer], Fun fact, `dch -R`
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Hey, thanks for your testing work. I'm uploading a couple of other packages to the PPA which should fix things further. Once those are published, could you please re-test?
<tsimonq2> kpmcore NCR'ed, waiting for publishing to do Cala.
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, I have to get ready for $meeting.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 I'm now online to hear about how to create a new phab repo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 I'm now online to hear about how to create a new phab repo], Give me like 5 or 10 mins
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Might be a bit longer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry Hans
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't worry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now im "free" until I have to preparae next meal for my kids XD
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Oooh what's on the menu Hans? I'm starving! :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hamburguers
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with rice, or something that appears like that
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Cool I'll take mine with cheese on the burger :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice idea!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can someone with access to the infra remove my old SSH pubkey and add this new one to authorized_keys? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fbng4KQK77/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Can someone with access to the infra remove my old SSH pubkey and add this new o …], Give it a whirl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which port again?
<lubot> <kc2bez> 10022
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ack thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> You in?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool, I'm out :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl I'm ready
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf8520fad6053: Add new favicon thanks kyratik] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf8520fad6053
<tsimonq2> kryten: /nick kyratik
<tsimonq2> >:P
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25df7d36601f: Update conf.py to use new favicon image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25df7d36601f
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf0128b62f06: Fix pluralization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf0128b62f06
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl I'm ready], cool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> still ready?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [still ready?], I like you but your timing is very... incompatible with mine :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So on the main page of Phab, in the top right corner, do you see the little bookmark?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Click that, New Repository or something similar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> create repository
<lubot> <HMollerCl> clicked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> new git repository?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Set the values to whatever
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For policies make sure Development Team is set as both of the options
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good, name? should I put lubuntu-breeze-config
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe090fce2d62: Improve --nosrestore wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe090fce2d62
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/breeze-config/manage/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shoudl be ready then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-breeze-config/manage/
<guiverc> ack tsimonq2, will be in a number of hours.. same type testing as yesterday?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [shoudl be ready then?], I'll look soon
<guiverc> tsimonq2, installer failed to create partition disk .. sfdisk --force append /dev/sda  (details not yet in bug report)
<wxl> if that's with the recompiled cala and kpmcore4, then somenoe should reply on the upstream issue that the suggested fix didn't fix it
<wxl> i would recommend that be you chris since you are familiar with this first hand
<guiverc> let me update bug report with what I did.. someone can confirm what I did was valid then I'll go upstream  (I do see calamares from -dev/util-linux-patch ppa) 3.2.20-ubuntu2-build1-ooa1
<wxl>  calamares 	3.2.20-0ubuntu2~build1~ppa1 	Simon Quigley (3 hours ago)
<wxl> kpmcore 	4.1.0-2build1~ppa1 	Simon Quigley (5 hours ago)
<wxl> util-linux 	2.34-0.1ubuntu10~ppa1 	Simon Quigley (2020-04-16) 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The patch to kpmcore was an info patch so I didn't apply it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did I need to apply it?
<guiverc> there were about ~12 from PPA of the 72 updated
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> well those are the important ones. looks like you got the cala and given that you probably got the others
<wxl> on util-linux tho, did you apply all of the 2.35.1 patches to 2.34????
<wxl> might be good to just get the latest 
<guiverc> I updated 1864787 & tried to include packages I saw updated from PPA
<guiverc> do you want me to try again & get 'sudo -E calamares -d` output?
<wxl> it wouldn't hurt
<guiverc> this time it failed with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1864791  .. I'll reboot & re-try
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1864791 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu failed install 'wipefs --all /dev/sda9'" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> it would be nice, too, if we could figure out which are the conditions under which it does not occur. maybe a simpler partition table? how much simpler? different file systems? 
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-18
<guiverc> agreed... i'll have to continue this later though
<guiverc> `calamares -d` report gained for 1864787, soon to upload to bug report
<kryten> The theme on lubuntu.me is weird wrt links in submenus at the top, like (currently the only one) Phabricator -> Wiki. :3
<kryten> (General color is lightgray on white, hover one is even white.)
<kryten> (And the colors are defined in the same rules, so it doesn't look like it's accidental.)
<guiverc> wxl, fyi: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1334#issuecomment-615524455
<ubot93> Issue 1334 in calamares/calamares "failed install with manual partitioning & existing scheme" [Open]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Was our update notifier in 19.10 or just 20.04?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is new for 20.04.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does it handle notifying when a release is EOL?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If not, maybe we should look into that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like a big pop-up saying "THIS RELEASE IS NOW UNSUPPORTED"
<lubot> <kc2bez> Makes sense. there is a terminal window too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's one problem I've consistently seen across all releases. People say "oh I didn't know it was EOL" despite being plastered all over the website
<lubot> <kc2bez> There was a new Reddit post today on that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You mean the one I just commented on? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Probably :P
 * guiverc thinks even if a users see it, they'll dismiss quickly & not remember it the next day.. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's why we should nag them :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> Update notifier does a good job of nagging.
 * guiverc smiles, so the questions on support forums will be how do i stop it nagging me
<lubot> <kc2bez> Update your system of course XD
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Seriously if you untick the autostart item it won't run.
<guiverc> wxl, re: would be nice.. & different file systems .. test with our current ISO or with the lubuntu-dev/util-linux patches applied?  (it'll take longer if I need to apply patches, also more risk of missing the step etc as kde partition manager/calamares won't work after the 'boo-boo' sfdisk --force-append mess & unknown partition that is left
<guiverc> thus reboot is required, need to reload patches again etc
<kryten> Oooh!  You want to drop the Google+ icon from the bottom of lubuntu.me!
<lubot> <lynorian> is there a reason the wallpaper for 19.10 is still on the iso?
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07773e6dd5fe: Update manpartitioning.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07773e6dd5fe
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3309f41827b0: Update manparition-create.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3309f41827b0
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9435bfe74db: Update installer_screen.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9435bfe74db
<guiverc> fyi wxl, i did some testing using reiserfs, btrfs, xfs & added to upstream bug report (you'll see notification I suspect anyway)
<apt-ghetto> bug 1873008 was triaged as High and the milestone ubuntu-20.04 was added.
<ubot93> Bug 1873008 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "package lubuntu-grub-theme (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: error creating symbolic link './boot/grub/themes/lubuntu-grub-theme/icons/ubuntu.png': Operation not permitted - symbolic link on  vfat filesystem" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873008
<apt-ghetto> It might be good to consider also https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154 when fixing it
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Strange behaviour of lubuntu-grub-theme when purging it from the system: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
<lubot> <kc2bez> @lynorian [is there a reason the wallpaper for 19.10 is still on the iso?], It wasn't on my latest daily. If you just upgraded we didn't remove the old ones though.
<apt-ghetto> kc2bez: Do you have the permissions to approve new users on phab?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> It might be good to consider also https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154 when …], I think this due to it being seeded so that is a different package.
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Strange behaviour of lubuntu-grub-theme when purging it from the system: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
<lubot> <kc2bez> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> kc2bez: Do you have the permissions to approve new users on phab?], Not that I know of.
<apt-ghetto> On discourse there is someone, who likes to do some artwork => https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/new-boot-screen-animation-for-lubuntu-yt-and-download-links/937
<apt-ghetto> If tsimonq2 wxl or teward could approve the new user on phab, that would be great
<teward> apt-ghetto: I assume it wasnt handled yet?
<teward> what's the user's name?
<apt-ghetto> teward: https://phab.lubuntu.me/people/
<apt-ghetto> It is Jacob
<teward> done
<apt-ghetto> Thanks very much
<kc2bez> santimir[m]: Have you uploaded your ssh key?
<santimir[m]> been trying to push a change to phabricator but seems you need permissions?
<santimir[m]> yes, AFAIK
<santimir[m]> i tried all in github first, to test the procedure
<kc2bez> To push, yes. You can probably `arc diff` though
<santimir[m]> and did the same thing
<santimir[m]> yes, no luck neither
<santimir[m]> need some details like: reviewers, subscribers
<santimir[m]> think thats one of the problems at least
<kc2bez> For reviewers on the manual you should add @lynorian
<kc2bez> The wiki page on packaging requirements is probably not a bad thing to review, you won't need all the pieces but it can be a starting guide: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-requirements/
<kc2bez> starting with "And finally we put it up for review" at the bottom of this page might be helpful as well: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-example/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And to add on to that, if there is anything that's confusing or that we can improve on with those guides, please say something. We don't bite, and some of the most useful feedback we get is from people who are seeing the guide for the first time
<kc2bez> Absolutely. In addition, if you get any errors feel free to give us a paste here so we can look at it too.
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6aad42e7b339: Update impress-theme-select.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6aad42e7b339
<santimir[m]> I've just found a few things confusing but seems too long for a description here...
<santimir[m]> finally the commit pass through, it was just one typo as I was only testing the procedure
<kc2bez> That is a great way to start.
<lubot> <lynorian> santimar what was the typo
<kc2bez> @lynorian https://phab.lubuntu.me/D89 was the diff
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Fixed a typo, first commit.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D89
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL48c18b4dbf5f: Fix .gitignore] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL48c18b4dbf5f
<santimir[m]> kc2bez: thanks 
<kc2bez> np anytime
<lubot> <lynorian> ouch for some reason arcanist on my system is trying the wrong port
<kryten> -@tsimonq2: Did you get my PM yesterday that the favicon.ico you put on lubuntu.me is of zero size now?  I think it needs redoing! >_<
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kryten> -@tsimonq2: Did you get my PM yesterday that the favicon.ico you put on lubuntu.me is of zero size now?  I think it needs redoing!  [<kryten> -@tsimonq2: Did you get my PM yesterday that the favicon.ico you put on …], You'll have access to JFDI soon ;P
<kryten> Uh oh.. :3
<lubot> <lynorian> I put the icon on the master branch of lubuntu.me for the record
<kryten> Do you mean root directory?  Or is there actually a repo that isn't publicly viewable or that I overlooked?
<lubot> <lynorian> I downloaded from the email to lubuntu council actually and then uploaded to git of lubuntu manual here
<lubot> <lynorian> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual/
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f07bc5bc01a: Fixed a typo, first commit.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f07bc5bc01a
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL204e23b5afea: Merge branch 'arcpatch-D89'] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL204e23b5afea
<kryten> Ah ok, for the manual.  And there it's right indeed.  And now I also know where tsimonq2 got that horrible misspelling of my main nick from.. >_<
<lubot> <lynorian> I still like the book pic for the top left of the manual
<kryten> I think the current book favicon with the logo embedded is fine for the manual section though.  ..Same! XD
<kryten> Oh, you mean you are planning to use the general favicon just for the favicon there too?  I wouldn
<kryten> Oh, you mean you are planning to use the general favicon just for the favicon there too?  I wouldn't do that either really.
<lubot> <lynorian> no I was saying I was not
<lubot> <lynorian> it literally was the same file
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf136971c076c: Update impress-save.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf136971c076c
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-19
<lubot> <lynorian> I just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1873611
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 I uploaded to lubuntu-breeze-config https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-breeze-config/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> debuild ready
<kryten> -@tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-art/+git/cdimage-css/commit/?id=6a42f999046241f280cfbcb4b525e4bc327e4916 - here, you can go poke the infra people now.. >_>
<baz> Hi All,  I am currently running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a Athlon 32-bit CPU. I'd like to upgrade to a more recent release. Question: how long will 20.04 considered "unstable"? Question2: will it become available for 32-bit CPUs? Thanks
<apt-ghetto> 20.04 doesn't have 32-bit
<apt-ghetto> The last with 32-bit support is 18.04
<baz> Thanks very much. Now I know not to wait and to go for 18.04. 
<apt-ghetto> Lubuntu 18.04 is supported another year, so the support ends in april 2021
<baz> Cool, my desktop PC will have lasted 20 years by then
<apt-ghetto> Maybe with Debian, you can celebrate 25 years
<baz> I have, for some reason, problems booting from DVDs, as opposed to CDs. I see Debian have a netinstall CD image for download. That might be  a good option for me.
<guiverc> baz, Lubuntu 18.04 LTS requires an i686 classed cpu; debian buster (10) will also run on i586 class (so older x86 boxes)
<baz> I think I have 1.67 GHz Athlon XP 2000+ ; I think that is i686?
<guiverc> baz, you'll get an error message telling you a i686 is required but you only have i586 if it's a problem (I can't remember for that cpu; 1600+ was i586)
<baz> thanks guiverc; I am going to try Debian 10.3 netinstall (i386 image) first
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tsujan just released lxqt-archiver https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-archiver/releases/tag/0.1.0
<kc2bez> We should be able to get it in for 20.10 ^
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3316
<dpoon> I have an installation of Ubuntu 20.04 beta, and I ran `apt-get install lubuntu-desktop` to install lubuntu on top of it. But, surprisingly, that leads to grub-efi being uninstalled in favour of grub-pc, because lubuntu-desktop 20.04.6 depends on lubuntu-grub-theme 20.04.3, which recommends grub2. I think that that's dangerous and should be
<dpoon> considered a bug.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting. Hm.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 perhaps we need lubuntu-grub-theme to be a depends on `grub-pc | grub-efi`?
<lubot> <teward001> which would solve that issue :P
<lubot> <aptghetto> See also https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Strange behaviour of lubuntu-grub-theme when purging it from the system: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 perhaps we need lubuntu-grub-theme to be a depends on grub-pc | grub-e …], Cross ref with the MATE theme but otherwise JFDI please
<lubot> <aptghetto> As far as I can tell, lubuntu-grub-theme doesn't work out of the box
<lubot> <aptghetto> And there is also another issue with it => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1873008
<dpoon> T154 is related, but not quite the same issue. The way to solve that is to downgrade lubuntu-grub-theme from being a dependency of lubuntu-desktop to being a recommendation or suggestion.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can a packager downgrade the GRUB theme to a suggestion and just push the commit with a changelog entry? I'll upload unless @teward001 wants to.
<lubot> <teward001> i'm lazy :P
<lubot> <teward001> at least today
<lubot> <teward001> we're also in final freeze so unless you can justify the fix it's not going to get approved.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will throw this fix in with a hammer.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't care.
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've gotten less changes approved closer to release.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, more
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/g4fln9/lubuntu_2004_how_to_change_your_dns_permanently/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Manual content :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04.6 => 20.04.7] (lubuntu)
